# The 'Report Spam' thread



## kmpowell

.


----------



## Dotti

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/se ... ouareright


----------



## kmpowell

Dotti said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/search.php?search_author=youareright


Thanks Dotti, sorted.


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116123
That update to stop this was a winner :?


----------



## Wild Woods

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116122


----------



## kmpowell

Thnaks guys got those.


wallsendmag said:


> That update to stop this was a winner :?


It was actually. SPAM attacks on the site have now been cut by nearly 80%, and we are catching it all far earlier if it does get through.

When a forum becomes as large and successful as the TTF the chances of being attacked by spam grows because the spammers get more benefit from the high rankings in google that we have. As time goes on the spammers find ways around the changes people make to combat it and it starts appearing again. This is a vicious circle that will never go away (just like junk mail).

It is very annoying and Jae is putting together some custom code in the next version of the website that will make the TTF unique in coding terms which will hopefully flummox the automated bot spammers and eradicate it all together. Until then if I can ask that everybody reports it when they see it and we can all fight it together.


----------



## mighTy Tee

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=116257&highlight=


Got it :wink:

Mark


----------



## Ancien-TT

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116394

Confused- Had to look as I thought I was the only one awake :!:


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116394


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=116394


 cheers Andrew


----------



## RK07

Done


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116516


----------



## conlechi

Got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## mattyR

another one for you

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116506

Matt


----------



## trev

:lol: ok who got nike :?: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

trev said:


> :lol: ok who got nike :?: :wink:


----------



## trev

kmpowell said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ok who got nike :?: :wink:
Click to expand...

your quick :lol: thought i was seeing things


----------



## Wallsendmag

cheers again Andrew


----------



## mighTy Tee

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=116607&highlight=


thanks Richard 

got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 19d2a3ce2b


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=116638&sid=1630512124e746c4522c7719d2a3ce2b


Got it - thanks.


----------



## T3RBO

Two in one day!!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116691


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> Two in one day!!!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116691


Thanks 

Got it !

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116705


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116986


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=116986


Thanks 

Got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

Another one

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## trev

mighTy Tee said:


> Another one
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


Cheers got it

Trev


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117447


----------



## AwesomeSarah

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117447


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys ,
all sorted out :twisted:

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117512

Seems like spam to me :wink:


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117512
> 
> Seems like spam to me :wink:


Sorted 

Mark


----------



## brittan

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117556

Probably spam.


----------



## moley

Well this is most definitely porn  ... and 18 people have had a look :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117556

Moley


----------



## conlechi

moley said:


> Well this is most definitely porn  ... and 18 people have had a look :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117556
> 
> Moley


Got it !

Mark


----------



## moley

conlechi said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is most definitely porn  ... and 18 people have had a look :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117556
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> Got it !
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark - a very fast response.


----------



## conlechi




----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117587


----------



## RK07

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117587


Just went to do this but someone has beat me to it


----------



## mighTy Tee

Opinion? I think the replies probably sum it up.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> Opinion? I think the replies probably sum it up.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


Sorted.


----------



## GEM

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117933


----------



## kmpowell

GEM said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=117933


Sorted.


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117948


----------



## PissTT

edit repost


----------



## kmpowell

Sorted


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## Ancien-TT

Beaten again!


----------



## T3RBO

Seems like spam to me...


----------



## Wallsendmag

keep up boys :wink:


----------



## Ancien-TT

wallsendmag said:


> keep up boys :wink:


You're so quick you should be in the Newcastle forward line :lol:


----------



## trev

Ancien-TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep up boys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so quick you should be in the Newcastle forward line :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: that would be a wage cut for Andy, cheers guy's


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ancien-TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep up boys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so quick you should be in the Newcastle forward line :lol:
Click to expand...

You may joke but I've run 100m in 10.5 seconds 8) 8)


----------



## T3RBO

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118444


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=118444


Done


----------



## slg

Porn links & pics  in the flame room.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118568


----------



## RK07

Done


----------



## jamal

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118823

Can this be deleted please? Not junk but just posted in error


----------



## conlechi

bhp786 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=118823
> 
> Can this be deleted please? Not junk but just posted in error


Done 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

Interesting news on the site :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> Interesting news on the site :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


Sorted, thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not sure its spam but this user only ever posts links to dodgy looking sites
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 88#1255588


----------



## DXN

wallsendmag said:


> Not sure its spam but this user only ever posts links to dodgy looking sites
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 88#1255588


moved


----------



## Wild Woods

########################

Interesting but spam all the same :wink:


----------



## trev

Wild Woods said:


> ########################
> 
> Interesting but spam all the same :wink:


 sorted cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

*******************

Assume link is to spam?


----------



## trev

Done, cheers


----------



## PissTT

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=119457


----------



## PissTT

and more:-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=119451


----------



## RK07

Both done


----------



## T3RBO

Commercial advertising...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=119854


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> Commercial advertising...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=119854


Sorted


----------



## T3RBO

Advertising with virus attached :x

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119965

And another by same person

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=119966


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> Advertising with virus attached :x
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119965
> 
> And another by same person
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=119966


Sorted


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120473


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120473


Done, thanks.


----------



## T3RBO

Sorry must of pasted wrong link


----------



## kmpowell

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=120821


Why's that spam?


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=109034


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=109034


Thanks, sorted.


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=119573


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=120888


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=119990


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=121057


----------



## Wallsendmag

Someone is realy keen on this site 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6


----------



## T3RBO

Commercial advertising


----------



## T3RBO

Not entirely sure but...

cheers


----------



## trev

cheers moved topic :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Spammer bumping threads


----------



## CHADTT

wallsendmag said:


> Spammer bumping threads
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=121376&view=unread#unread


Yep starting to appear in most areas.


----------



## mighTy Tee

The user *Greettat* at least 8 spam posts.


----------



## Private Prozac

mighTy Tee said:


> The user *Greettat* at least 8 spam posts.


----------



## T3RBO

As above...


----------



## mighTy Tee

Come on guys dont let the forum slip back into the bad old ways :roll:


----------



## trev

Got them lads thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can someone have a look at Greetat


----------



## mighTy Tee

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=121387&view=unread#unread
> Can someone have a look at Greetat


*36 hours later and the posts are still there!!!!*


----------



## trev

mighTy Tee said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=121387&view=unread#unread
> Can someone have a look at Greetat
> 
> 
> 
> *36 hours later and the posts are still there!!!!*
Click to expand...

posts now removed cheers for your help
had problems with the system could not delete posts, all of Greetat post are in the mods section so kev can delete his user id
sorry about the delay

cheers trev


----------



## T3RBO

All these still active too

cheers


----------



## trev

T3RBO said:


> All these still active too
> 
> cheers


 cheers mate all done thanks for your help think iam the only one here :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

This one is back using a different name

search.php?author_id=23556&sr=posts


----------



## trev

T3RBO said:


> This one is back using a different name
> 
> search.php?author_id=23556&sr=posts


 cheers mate all been moved


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=121827


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=121908


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag - All sorted.

Trev - where on earth are you moving them to fella, quarantine has no new threads?!?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dodgy user ?
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=122090


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> Dodgy user ?
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=122090


Yep - sorted thanks.


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=23656&sr=posts


----------



## Wallsendmag

More S**te two for one this time

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=121892


----------



## Wallsendmag

And another viewtopic.php?f=25&t=116856


----------



## Wallsendmag

And again
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=110876


----------



## Wallsendmag

Trev says his Iphone battery is going flat


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Trev says his Iphone battery is going flat


 to late its dead, another mod sorted the links out Andy, cheers


----------



## Hark

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=23690


----------



## Wallsendmag

There's a spammer on the end of this thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=121357&view=unread#unread


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> There's a spammer on the end of this thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=121357&view=unread#unread


Thanks


----------



## AwesomeSarah

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=122096
Not the thread starter , the 3rd post down
Sarah


----------



## kmpowell

AwesomeSarah said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=122096
> Not the thread starter , the 3rd post down
> Sarah


Thanks - sorted


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125443


----------



## trev

cheers Andrew


----------



## southTT

Spam, i think
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126150&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126150


----------



## NaughTTy

I've not clicked on any of this guys links but it looks a tad suss to me ... :?

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/search.php?author_id=20843&sr=posts


----------



## slg

User name: areyouok

First two posts with online website promotion bull.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=126257


----------



## kmpowell

Got them, cheers guys


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=126435


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=126435


Ta.


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=127074


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=127240
Shouldn't this chat be removed :wink:


----------



## trev

Lol cheers andrew ( repeat offender that kmpowell)


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=127342


----------



## Hark

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=124986

4th post


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=127342


 cheers moved topic


----------



## trev

Hark said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=124986
> 
> 4th post


 cheers Mat moved topic


----------



## mighTy Tee

Spam/Advertising?

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=127984


----------



## trev

cheers for that


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am not sure, but 1st post and links looks like spam/unauthorised ads???


----------



## mighTy Tee

Another two

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=128708

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=128707


----------



## trev

cheers for that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jae

User Deleted.

It maybe that dormant accounts from the past become "active" again since the Newsletter went out (it went out to all Activated Members). Be vigilant, and we'll deleted these as they come in. A big clense, so to speak!

Jae


----------



## Wild Woods

New user RSTU183. Maybe a TT owning seller of cheap clothing and footwear but I doubt it!!

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=25939

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=128713


----------



## kmpowell

Wild Woods said:


> New user RSTU183. Maybe a TT owning seller of cheap clothing and footwear but I doubt it!!
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=25939
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=128713


Cheers


----------



## southTT

If the opie oil guy isnt allowed,neither should viewtopic.php?f=2&t=128886#p1339799
cheers
jon


----------



## Wild Woods

Spam, spam, spam. If only it was posted last week I could have done my Christmas shopping on their wonderful website :lol: :lol: :lol:

username is wendy929net

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=128821


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=129563


----------



## trev

cheers andy


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=129563





trev said:


> cheers andy


Guys, they are proper TT videos.


----------



## Wallsendmag

oops just looked dodgy


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> oops just looked dodgy


I never opened them :-( it's all down hill from here


----------



## John-H

Here's one - out of context, China, 1st post etc. .... search.php?author_id=26747&sr=posts


----------



## Wild Woods

Heres one with a long winded offer of a reverse number directory?

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=128925


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=129685&view=unread#unread

Frederick ( his first post) is selling dodgy loans?


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=129685&view=unread#unread
> 
> Frederick ( his first post) is selling dodgy loans?


thanks Richard 

Deleted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## CHADTT

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=130268
Funny rhyme with links, 5th post down.

and here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=131909

and here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=128863

and here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=131924


----------



## AwesomeSarah

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=128863
Sarah


----------



## Wild Woods

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=126522&start=15

User name is *yue438qi965*

Cheers WW


----------



## Wild Woods

And the same user has posted these. They have been busy overnight

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76415#[][

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=132518

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=131972


----------



## trev

cheers guys put him in the sin bin


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=133014


----------



## trev

Topic moved


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=129444


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=133010

username: vajcak

looks a bit odd :?

Hev x


----------



## RK07

Looks like someone beat me to it


----------



## kmpowell

RK07 said:


> Looks like someone beat me to it


----------



## mighTy Tee

Unauthorised trader?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=133763


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> Unauthorised trader?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=133763


thanks Richard 

all sorted

Mark


----------



## amiTT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134024


----------



## tt-steve

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=134110

Second post down seems dodgy to me!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

Last post 
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=133895


----------



## slg

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=134431


----------



## trev

slg said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=134431


 cheers stuart


----------



## slg

No bother, got to help you "older" mods out somehow!


----------



## trev

slg said:


> No bother, got to help you "older" mods out somehow!


 :roll: wait till the weekend and ill whip your butt at pool :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=134539
strange 1st post


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=134539
> strange 1st post


Sorted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## slg

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=134597


----------



## Ikon66

slg said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=134597


removed - thanks


----------



## p5owt

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=134307
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=134617
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134700

a few more posts aswell by mnop812

paul


----------



## kmpowell

p5owt said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=134307
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=134617
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134700
> 
> a few more posts aswell by mnop812
> 
> paul


Thanks


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135271


----------



## ELLIOTT

Beat me to it dam you


----------



## Guest

last post on here:
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=134464


----------



## Ikon66

manphibian said:


> last post on here:
> viewtopic.php?f=26&t=134464


thanks - i've removed all his posts ans asked kev to block him


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=134698
Cheeky or what


----------



## DXN

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=134698
> Cheeky or what


ta


----------



## CHADTT

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=130471

Bottom of the page spammer


----------



## Ikon66

CHADTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=130471
> 
> Bottom of the page spammer


beat you to it thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee

Another one for you:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30357


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> Another one for you:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30357


Got it Richard 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## KammyTT

here you go... viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135624


----------



## NaughTTy

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=29029

User name: dieselparts123

Seems to be posting rubbish with adverts in his sig, etc.


----------



## mighTy Tee

2 more for you:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135708

and

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135707


----------



## Ikon66

gone - thanks


----------



## taylormade-tt

some possible spam guy's 

New user 6th post down first post with a link for "young insurance for drivers" :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=136142

Tom.


----------



## jammyd

removed... did look a little odd thanks

Paul


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=135409

Yotie ..... has 6 posts, check them all out, all spam replies to threads :roll:


----------



## p5owt

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=136210

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=136154

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=135637

and a few more by yotie 1141l

paul


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=136362

More muppits appearing!! :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## scoTTy

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=120960

and all the other posts made my them.

p.s. Can we not have a "report post button" ?


----------



## Ikon66

scoTTy said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=120960
> 
> and all the other posts made my them.
> 
> p.s. Can we not have a "report post button" ?


gone thanks

there is a report post - it's the exclamation mark


----------



## scoTTy

hehehe I was looking all over for that! doh!  :wink:

p.s. Why do we have this thread then ? :lol:


----------



## jammyd

because people dont realise there is a report post button ???? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=137225


----------



## Ikon66

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=137225


----------



## ELLIOTT

Think you will find some spam in the show and shine section! Unless anyone wants to detail their samsung?


----------



## jammyd

ELLIOTT said:


> Think you will find some spam in the show and shine section! Unless anyone wants to detail their samsung?


Cheer I will have a look now


----------



## Ikon66

already done :wink:


----------



## jammyd

Ikon66 said:


> already done :wink:


Your too quick :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=137761


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=137898


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=137897


----------



## trev

Cheers Andrew


----------



## KammyTT

here you go

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=93071&p=1420710#p1420710


----------



## Redscouse

Heres a few posted early this morning.......

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138099

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138100


----------



## conlechi

Redscouse said:


> Heres a few posted early this morning.......
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138099
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138100


Thanks Paul

Gone :twisted:

Mark


----------



## Redscouse

Another few dopey noobs :lol: ..........

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138186

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138187

:roll:


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## KammyTT

i get so annoyed when im up late and i start seeing spam :evil:

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=138496


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138495


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138593


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138625


----------



## fishface

These look like spam to me > 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138677

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138676


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=138779

Cheers


----------



## KammyTT

beat me too it mate


----------



## taylormade-tt

KammyTT said:


> beat me too it mate


And Me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT

i saw it when it was first posted but spent ages actually reading the thread as i thought it was better than nike trainers


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## taylormade-tt

4 more same Guy :roll: 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=132084&start=15#p1430666

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138866#p1430689

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=138865

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=138868

Tom.


----------



## ELLIOTT

For sale ad in mk1 section! :-*


----------



## ELLIOTT

An i phone for sale also in this section


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## taylormade-tt

His 1st post Spam guys 

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=31595 :roll:

Tom.


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=139122


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=139124#p1433204

in other marques


----------



## Ikon66

done thanks 

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee

Another one for the bin.....

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=139150


----------



## jammyd

Thank you


----------



## taylormade-tt

Another 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139204#p1434150

Tom.


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139204

and

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139203

:twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=139247

Not the weather for Ugg boots anyway... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

and here

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=139249


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## KammyTT

another spam viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139290


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=139297


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=139516
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139519


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=139543


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

And another

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139634


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=110619&start=330

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495&start=630

Nooooooooob! :lol:

Last post on each page


----------



## KammyTT

and here

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=23162&start=570


----------



## KammyTT

and again

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801&start=435

ban the twat


----------



## T7 BNW

vasetoss

this guy is spaming!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801&start=435


----------



## T7 BNW

As well as deleting him could you remove his posts from here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801&p=1438810#p1438810

Cheers.


----------



## jammyd

T7 BNW said:


> vasetoss
> 
> this guy is spaming!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801&start=435


Thats the second time I cleared him today!


----------



## KammyTT

this spam every night is starting to annoy me

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139756


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy

Trade seller in the for sale section:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=139802


----------



## Ikon66

done thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139863


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=139894
:roll:


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=139961


----------



## Ikon66

thanks - done


----------



## southTT

Here- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140151#p1443123
cheers
jon


----------



## DXN

southTT said:


> Here- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140151#p1443123
> cheers
> jon


quarantine thanks


----------



## KammyTT

posting.php?mode=reply&f=3&t=140283


----------



## KammyTT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=140282


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Redscouse

Spam......

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=140374


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac

Spam ~

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140384


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140464


----------



## Redscouse

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140464


Same bloke

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140468

Made 3 of em


----------



## T3RBO

5 now

search.php?author_id=32433&sr=posts


----------



## Hev

Not sure if he has been delt with yet :? 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140468
and
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140475

Hev x


----------



## jammyd

Hev said:


> Not sure if he has been delt with yet :?
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140468
> and
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140475
> 
> Hev x


looks like they have been but thanks anyway!


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=140492


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=140490


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=140489


----------



## trev

cheers thats a good start to the morning :wink:


----------



## triplefan

Persistent, aren't they?

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=140578


----------



## triplefan

And another

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=140577


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140576

:x


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=140585


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## AwesomeSarah

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=140591


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

And another

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140662


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

More UGG Boots :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140706

and

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=140707


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140708


----------



## southTT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140706-just seen above thread.soz

cheers
jon


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can someone change the thread title on this one
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140785&p=1449429#p1449429


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Can someone change the thread title on this one
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140785&p=1449429#p1449429


Why Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone change the thread title on this one
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140785&p=1449429#p1449429
> 
> 
> 
> Why Andrew
Click to expand...

People may have recorded it and its gives you the result


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone change the thread title on this one
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140785&p=1449429#p1449429
> 
> 
> 
> Why Andrew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People may have recorded it and its gives you the result
Click to expand...

 any better


----------



## Wallsendmag

yup


----------



## trev

Try and watch the race live today Andy :lol:


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=140916

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=140915


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Tim G

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=129375&start=75


----------



## mighTy Tee

Tim G said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=129375&start=75


USER: him4ev - looks like a troll/spammer


----------



## jammyd

mighTy Tee said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=129375&start=75
> 
> 
> 
> USER: him4ev - looks like a troll/spammer
Click to expand...

Thanks Guy's seem to get a few of these


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141028


----------



## triplefan

and

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141026


----------



## KammyTT

cant be arsed reporting these anymore, see them most nights when im thinking wooooo a new post :roll:


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141035


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=141045


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141110


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141130


----------



## Ikon66

done thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141182


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## NaughTTy

Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141265


----------



## trev

cheers mate had a few this morning


----------



## jammyd

Trev, you are up way too early for me


----------



## trev

was kicked out of bed this morning LOL


----------



## NaughTTy

NaughTTy said:


> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.


Just me then :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

NaughTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Just me then :roll:
Click to expand...

I see what you are getting at.


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Just me then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are getting at.
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard!


----------



## Rogue

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=141278


----------



## jammyd

Thanks


----------



## jammyd

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Just me then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are getting at.
Click to expand...

Hi Guy's been looking at this, and I have to be honest I agree with you.looks like all he does is post video's and never enters into discussion.

I have asked the other Mod's for advice


----------



## taylormade-tt

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141301



Tom.


----------



## conlechi

taylormade-tt said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141301
> 
> 
> 
> Tom.


thanks Tom 

sorted .. :twisted:

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy

jammyd said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guy's been looking at this, and I have to be honest I agree with you.looks like all he does is post video's and never enters into discussion.
> 
> I have asked the other Mod's for advice
Click to expand...

Thanks Mr Dodger


----------



## jammyd

NaughTTy said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it's time we stopped all these videos from trev0006? If you look back, it's all he ever posts and it's quite clearly just advertising for the DPC cars site - surely spam IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guy's been looking at this, and I have to be honest I agree with you.looks like all he does is post video's and never enters into discussion.
> 
> I have asked the other Mod's for advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mr Dodger
Click to expand...

My Pleasure Mr NaughTTy


----------



## taylormade-tt

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141275

Another guys 

Tom


----------



## jammyd

Thanks...
Someone got to it before me though :?


----------



## conlechi

jammyd said:


> Thanks...
> Someone got to it before me though :?


----------



## taylormade-tt

conlechi said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> Someone got to it before me though :?
Click to expand...

  on the ball as usual 

Tom.


----------



## brittan

This one:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141342


----------



## conlechi

VicTT said:


> This one:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141342


thanks ,

sorted :twisted:

mark


----------



## brittan

And this one:

www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141408


----------



## Ikon66

done thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=141494


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141575


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=141578

and

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=141576


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141575


----------



## Redscouse

Spam Ahoy!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=141578


----------



## Ikon66

all gone thanks


----------



## taylormade-tt

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141669

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141599

Another two Chaps 

Tom.


----------



## fishface

Spam alert!  
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141669


----------



## DXN

fishface said:


> Spam alert!
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141669


moved to Quarantine - thanks


----------



## Redscouse

COCK ALERT!!!! COCK ALERT!!!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141758


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=141759


----------



## southTT

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141758#p1459085


----------



## conlechi

southTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141758#p1459085


thanks , and deleted 

Mark


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=141759


sorted 

thanks

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=141834

&

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141835


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=141850

Noob!! ^^


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

I have had a spam pm from GreatG


----------



## Wallsendmag

And viewtopic.php?f=8&t=142043&view=unread#unread


----------



## trev

cheers Andrew


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=142104

And

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=142103


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

Want some lovely Nikes? Page 3 with pictures:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=130793&start=30


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=142205


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## KammyTT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142203


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=142257


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## KammyTT

is it only trev that bothers to delete the spam on here :?


----------



## trev

KammyTT said:


> is it only trev that bothers to delete the spam on here :?


 & your posts :lol: the lads are up to other mod things on here kammy


----------



## Ikon66

trev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it only trev that bothers to delete the spam on here :?
> 
> 
> 
> & your posts :lol: the lads are up to other mod things on here kammy
Click to expand...

think you'll find i do my share :wink: trev is just too quick off the draw


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142277

and

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142276


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=142328


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142362


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142430


----------



## Ikon66

thanks done


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=142501

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=142500

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=142499

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=142498

Oh bugger it, all 21 posts from Kipsknibish


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142503


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=142477


----------



## brittan

Another 5 for the bin:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=142491

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=142479

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=142462

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=142488

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=142459


----------



## southTT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=142469 and viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142487 and viewtopic.php?f=31&t=142489 there's loads by this clown
cheers
jon


----------



## mighTy Tee

southTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=142469 and viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142487 and viewtopic.php?f=31&t=142489 there's loads by this clown
> cheers
> jon


And user Lambogini


----------



## triplefan

Total of 42 posts of utter rubbish from Kipsknibish


----------



## mighTy Tee

even more crap viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142505


----------



## rustyintegrale

The forum has been consumed by spam...


----------



## conlechi

rustyintegrale said:


> The forum has been consumed by spam...


i'm on it Rich , they have had a busy night 

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz

another in events
search.php?search_id=egosearch


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142561

So many 'noobs'!


----------



## KammyTT

and here lol viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142561


----------



## KammyTT

dam you paul


----------



## Redscouse

KammyTT said:


> dam you paul


too slow mate :roll:


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=142584


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=142664

and the rest from saspprile, please


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=142584


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=142583


----------



## Redscouse

Wow that person has been spamming crazy! I was tempted so much i bought some viagra from them


----------



## brittan

All over the place:

post from users saspprile, Kipsknibish, and rushinoca


----------



## Ikon66

bare with us guys it's gonna take forever this :roll:


----------



## triplefan

Looks like you need a button "delete user and all posts"


----------



## southTT

Here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=142695 and viewtopic.php?f=30&t=142693
cheers
jon


----------



## Guest

Arrrrgh they're everywhere 

May need a stricter sign up policy....

Spammer: memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=34261


----------



## southTT

Here viewtopic.php?f=29&t=142717&start=0
cheers
jon


----------



## Ikon66

done cheers


----------



## DXN

triplefan said:


> Looks like you need a button "delete user and all posts"


I think yo are right - I spent nearly an hour deleting 12 threads Sat morningb but mods can't delete users only administrators can

??Jae


----------



## kmpowell

Admin can delete an account and all posts with one push of a button - so mods need only move the threads/posts to quarantine and we can do the rest.

We are currently being severly targeted. We don't know the source yet, but we are close to shutting the loophole down.


----------



## DXN

kmpowell said:


> Admin can delete an account and all posts with one push of a button - so mods need only move the threads/posts to quarantine and we can do the rest.
> 
> We are currently being severly targeted. We don't know the source yet, but we are close to shutting the loophole down.


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=142782

Another T*T!


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## Tim G

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=142835


----------



## conlechi

Tim G said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=142835


thanks

got it :twisted:

mark


----------



## T3RBO

SPAMMER

search.php?author_id=19891&sr=posts


----------



## Nem

T3RBO said:


> SPAMMER
> 
> search.php?author_id=19891&sr=posts


Done. Thanks!


----------



## Tim G

KEYBEALGE ... Is he taking the pi$$ or what [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Nem

Tim G said:


> KEYBEALGE ... Is he taking the pi$$ or what [smiley=argue.gif]


Indeed.

All sorted, thanks!


----------



## Tim G

Achie5123 Another idiot.


----------



## NaughTTy

As above - here's one of his threads:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=142977


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=142977

in other topics cheeky so & so


----------



## Nem

Done!


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=119572&view=unread#unread last post


----------



## jammyd

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=119572&view=unread#unread last post


Got it thanks... he had even posted on a joke about trainers from 2 year ago


----------



## mighTy Tee

2 more for you:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=143061

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=143062


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=143140


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=143212

Some other to$$er!!!

Hes done a good 20 of those!


----------



## brittan

This one and several other across all sections of the forum by the same person:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=143213

and this:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=143231


----------



## trev

cheers for that


----------



## slg

2 different threads in off topic with porn pics & links.


----------



## trev

cheers stuart he's posted all over the forum think i got them all


----------



## slg

trev said:


> cheers stuart he's posted all over the forum think i got them all


Missed one in the mark 2 forum?


----------



## trev

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers stuart he's posted all over the forum think i got them all
> 
> 
> 
> Missed one in the mark 2 forum?
Click to expand...

 cheers stuart now am off on holiday for a few weeks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=143604


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=143604


Thanks 

got it

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=143723
not sure re this one


----------



## KammyTT

spam here viewtopic.php?f=8&t=143985


----------



## Ikon66

KammyTT said:


> spam here viewtopic.php?f=8&t=143985


done thanks


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=144002

Sales Rep

One in this section aswell


----------



## Ikon66

busy day thanks


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=144095

More [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Ikon66

:x already sorted him 2 days ago and he's back with the same name :x


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=144514


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=144592


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=144726

Another...


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=144833 ???


----------



## jammyd

skiwhiz said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=144833 ???


Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144908
slightly dodgy


----------



## Wallsendmag

In fact I would say all 19 posts by that user.


----------



## Redscouse

wallsendmag said:


> In fact I would say all 19 posts by that user.


Well... leave them on for a while..... its brightened up my morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishface

You definitely need to block these>

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144908

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144907


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=144901
another nude one first i have seen on here


----------



## jammyd

I wish I had got logged in earlier!!!!! :roll:


----------



## conlechi

jammyd said:


> I wish I had got logged in earlier!!!!! :roll:


deleted , inspected first for content though :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz

Tut Tut, such upstanding gentlemen :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145066

check out the rest of his posts aswell :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

we're on it ta


----------



## Redscouse

Ikon66 said:


> we're on it ta


Cheers Paul, saw them disappearing as i posted


----------



## Ikon66

sorry to spoil people's fun


----------



## Jae

Frustrating as anything at the moment, as I updated the PHPBB Software to stop just this only 2 weeks ago!!! Added to that the PHPBB.com website is down.

Great.

Thanks for all the hard work!!!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=145151

and

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145150


----------



## southTT

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=145151
> 
> and
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145150


Beat me to it!
cheers
jon


----------



## conlechi

southTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=145151
> 
> and
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145150
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it!
> cheers
> jon
Click to expand...

thanks guys ,
sorted 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=145240


----------



## jammyd

Thanks


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=145511

Saj


----------



## jammyd

Thats Saj got both of her posts


----------



## mighTy Tee

more shoes?

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=145529


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## KammyTT

here you go moderator poeples viewtopic.php?f=15&t=145548


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=145610


----------



## SAJ77

See

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=145720

Saj


----------



## conlechi

SAJSTER said:


> See
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=145720
> 
> Saj


thanks 

got it

Mark


----------



## KammyTT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=145984

member has posted a few of these posts.


----------



## conlechi

KammyTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=145984
> 
> member has posted a few of these posts.


thanks Kammy 

sorted 

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=146546


----------



## Ikon66

skiwhiz said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=146546


thanks - looking into this one


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146659


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

Any chance of a ban for swearing outside of the flame room and abusing another forum member ?
viewtopic.php?f=46&t=146833&view=unread#unread


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146924

Hev x


----------



## trev

cheers Hev


----------



## Hev

One of these days you'll delete one of my threads for being spam :lol:

Hev x


----------



## jammyd

Hev said:


> One of these days you'll delete one of my threads for being spam :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I have thought about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

jammyd said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days you'll delete one of my threads for being spam :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about it :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146988


----------



## jammyd

Cheers Kammy


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=147384


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=147719


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=148096


----------



## Nem

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=148096


Ta


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149070


----------



## fishface

Nice description but blatant spam viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149070


----------



## Ikon66

thanks chaps


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149082
Can we just ban the US users ?


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149193


----------



## triplefan

and

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149197


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149197


----------



## skiwhiz

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149197


hope you were not watching this on the train 

same again here

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149193


----------



## Nem

All gone. Cheers!


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149448


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## T3RBO

porn

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=149589


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=149718&view=unread#unread


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=149771


----------



## SAJ77

See
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=149849

and

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=149852

Saj


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=149855


----------



## T7 BNW

This entire thread i found is spam, please just delete it!!!

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71176&start=4560

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

T7 BNW said:


> This entire thread i found is spam, please just delete it!!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71176&start=4560
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


you grumpy old git


----------



## Ikon66

T7 BNW said:


> This entire thread i found is spam, please just delete it!!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71176&start=4560
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i posted in it then locked it once :wink: there was almost a mutiny on the forum :roll:  :lol:


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=149907
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=149908
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=149909
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=149910
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149911
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149912
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=149913

Is spam a christian act?


----------



## triplefan

Oh cr*p, theres more [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Spam everywhere, you need a new spam filter.


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149900

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149914

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149933


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149931


----------



## Jae

PLease post the USERNAME too, so that they can be deleted from the database and their email addresses banned.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## GEM

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149946

John.


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=149954

think this is spam


----------



## T7 BNW

jammyd said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread i found is spam, please just delete it!!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71176&start=4560
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you grumpy old git
Click to expand...

I just couldnt resist!


----------



## T7 BNW

Ikon66 said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread i found is spam, please just delete it!!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71176&start=4560
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> i posted in it then locked it once :wink: there was almost a mutiny on the forum :roll:  :lol:
Click to expand...

PLEASE PLEASE DO it again!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Look two threads down [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149993

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=149991


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=149982


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=149982


thanks 

deleting as fast as he can post 

Mark


----------



## GEM

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150060

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150059

John.


----------



## d_youngson

GEM said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150060
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150059
> 
> John.


And all his other posts


----------



## jammyd

Sorted


----------



## YELLOW_TT

More spam viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150113


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> More spam viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150113


Cheers Andy all gone


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And again :evil:


----------



## Ancien-TT

One to get rid of

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37359


----------



## brittan

This one:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150163 by user Paivaplaisp

and

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=150141 by user jaxroyaxy


----------



## conlechi

brittan said:


> This one:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150163 by user Paivaplaisp
> 
> and
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=150141 by user jaxroyaxy


Thanks and sorted 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

Loads of borrocks just appearing from this user...

jaxroyaxy

Cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse

Just about to post about him above ^^^^

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=150253


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> Just about to post about him above ^^^^
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=150253


Paul, I was gonna suggest a Lambo for the tractor boy is not such a bad idea, but I couldn't find the thread or the image with the green Lambo I posted before...

...so just for you...

another ideal motor in John Deere green...

I love this car... 










Cheers

Rich


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=bomb.gif] SPAM IN THE SPAM THREAD!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

It is nice mind you


----------



## fishface

This is getting silly:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150255

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150254


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=37387&sr=posts


----------



## jammyd

Thanks guy's just deleted the git!


----------



## rustyintegrale

jammyd said:


> Thanks guy's just deleted the git!


How the feck do they post so quick?! :lol:


----------



## jammyd

It will be an automated bot... What I did not do is get the feckin IP of him so we could block them...


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> It is nice mind you


I've gotta find the lambo in the same colour... 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

How about this..?









I love the Scirocco but only in white - until now... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse

Nah........ white is still the best, dont like that at all :?


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150360


----------



## jammyd

Matchu said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150360


been there, got the bigger penis  THanks for noticing!


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150377


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150409


----------



## jammyd

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150409


Think I might have got to it as fast as you posted it 

But thanks for spotting it...


----------



## triplefan

jammyd said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150409
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might have got to it as fast as you posted it
> 
> But thanks for spotting it...
Click to expand...

And you said we had no need for you  :-*


----------



## jammyd

triplefan said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150409
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might have got to it as fast as you posted it
> 
> But thanks for spotting it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you said we had no need for you  :-*
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150422


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150423


----------



## jammyd

Got them the little bug...s


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150431


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150429


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and again wankers viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150431 :evil:


----------



## jammyd

Thanks Guys


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150463


----------



## jammyd

THanks


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150472

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150471

Both in Site News!!!! <twat>

Hev x :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Hev said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150472
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=150471
> 
> Both in Site News!!!! <twat>
> 
> Hev x :lol:


All the posts

search.php?author_id=37506&sr=posts


----------



## jammyd

This is getting a bit of a ball ache!


----------



## Hev

jammyd said:


> This is getting a bit of a ball ache!


Is that good or bad????  

Hev x


----------



## jammyd

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting a bit of a ball ache!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that good or bad????
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

not good  [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## triplefan

YELLOW_TT said:


> and again wankers viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150431 :evil:


Excuse me Mr Yellow, but this is a)not the flame room, and b)get your own spam posts


----------



## jammyd

triplefan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> and again wankers viewtopic.php?f=10&t=150431 :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me Mr Yellow, but this is a)not the flame room, and b)get your own spam posts
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and another one viewtopic.php?f=29&t=150521


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=150553


----------



## T3RBO

Same user

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=150554


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151120


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=151125

cars for sale user lyagushkka


----------



## skiwhiz

bit obvious this one

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=151147
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37800
in parts


----------



## mighTy Tee

Oceans of Energy, actually quite an interesting read.....

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151149


----------



## sporTTyminx

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151350


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151365


----------



## triplefan

He's (it's) posting more

UniomyAmorn


----------



## trev

triplefan said:


> He's (it's) posting more
> 
> UniomyAmorn


not any more we got him


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


----------



## mighTy Tee

this idiot is on a spamming spree:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37926


----------



## mighTy Tee

nice fanny:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151398


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> nice fanny:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151398


checked out ( its a tough job :roll: ) and deleted

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151381

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151382

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=151383

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=151384


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151382


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


----------



## T3RBO

double post


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


 :roll:



ttrev21 said:


> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151375


----------



## trev

got it


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151413


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And again mate viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151413


----------



## trev

YELLOW_TT said:


> And again mate viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151413


 cheers andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> And again mate viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151413


Just not quick enough this morning :wink:


----------



## southTT

Here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=151437&start=0 and here viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151434
cheers
jon


----------



## trev

cheers think i got them all


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151488

Can't imagine he will have much to say on the forum :roll:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37979


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151506


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151574 by TharrypaG


----------



## Nem

Thanks!


----------



## fishface

Re: Member "XenonTT" has only made for posts since joining and each one to advertise the same site against forum rules?

See:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151531


----------



## Nem

fishface said:


> Re: Member "XenonTT" has only made for posts since joining and each one to advertise the same site against forum rules?
> 
> See:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151531


I'll drop them a PM. Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151621


----------



## trev




----------



## triplefan

All posts by betrience, please


----------



## fishface

Another annoying idiot Coolurleptoft >

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151703

Plus loads more


----------



## slg

Coolureptoft has posted all over the forum aswell. :evil:


----------



## slg

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=151672 chipignitty


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151711


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151694


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151693


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151675


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151674
I think thats the lot


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Almost missed them the top 4 on this section :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and more viewtopic.php?f=41&t=151672


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=151718


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=151711


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Loads of it today :evil: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151770


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yet more but this one can be left :wink: :lol: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151778


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151794


----------



## triplefan

ratsNallBroox [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=151796


----------



## Redscouse

Was about to post about ratNailsBroox triple, nice one


----------



## triplefan

Redscouse said:


> Was about to post about ratNailsBroox triple, nice one


They need to learn it will not be tolerated


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=15179

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151797
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151811

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151809
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=151808


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys 

got em all i think :twisted:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Starting again viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151795


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=151839


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewforum.php?f=8


----------



## Nem

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=8


Yeah, yeah :lol:


----------



## slg

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151890 - plassyplake


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151931


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151955


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=152130


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=152138


----------



## NaughTTy

martinpaul12 - Possible spammer?

Posted on 2 mobile phone threads in dubious English. Possibly mobile phone industry related?


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152482


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152597


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152643


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152698


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152797


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153000


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152999


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=152996


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153005


----------



## triplefan

Mods night off?


----------



## jammyd

I am here


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153080


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153079


----------



## fishface

and another viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153080


----------



## NaughTTy

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153088


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153088


Ta!


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153088
> 
> 
> 
> Ta!
Click to expand...

NP - hope you ordered some before you deleted it :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153160


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153262


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153292

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=153291


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153271


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153327


----------



## SAJ77

See

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153446

Cheers


----------



## GEM

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153446


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153460


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153460

and

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153446


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153460

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153446

Edit: Oops as already flagged above


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153549

and

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153547


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153546


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153546


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153547


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153549


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153571 post by sara30 on this link


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153571 post by sara30 on this link


cheers Andy , got it 

Mark


----------



## SAJ77

See

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153580

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153580 lots of it about today :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153746


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153748 3rd post on this link


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153820


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153830


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153838


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153838


thanks , 
got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153881


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153922


----------



## conlechi

Matchu said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153922


 thanks

Sorted 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=153685&view=unread#unread

Can this thread be moved to other marques please


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=153938


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153925
and he even had the nerve to apologise before posting his rubbish!

Hev x


----------



## skiwhiz

Hev said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153925
> and he even had the nerve to apologise before posting his rubbish!
> 
> Hev x


its still there and this is a serious drug and needs removing asap come on mods


----------



## conlechi

skiwhiz said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153925
> and he even had the nerve to apologise before posting his rubbish!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> its still there and this is a serious drug and needs removing asap come on mods
Click to expand...

Got it 

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=153980


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154021


----------



## jammyd

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154021


thanks Andy


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154046


----------



## SAJ77

See

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154071

Cheers
Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154071


----------



## jammyd

starting to get a little bit annoyed by all of these " excuse me for using the flame room..."


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154128

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154127


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154210


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154185


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154261

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154261


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154315


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=154322


----------



## skiwhiz

and another

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154323
more drugs I think


----------



## conlechi

skiwhiz said:


> and another
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154323
> more drugs I think


got it 

Mark


----------



## SAJ77

See

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154384

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154384


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154384


Got it 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=154394


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154390&p=1575332#p1575332


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154390&p=1575332#p1575332


Got it

Mark


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154418


----------



## conlechi

London said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154418


Sorted !

Mark


----------



## triplefan

Hey Mark, wot no "got it" :lol:


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154467


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154529


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154529


----------



## triplefan

SAJSTER said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154529


OK, beat me to it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154550


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154549


----------



## trev

cheers Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154540


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154548


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154539


----------



## conlechi

Got em Andy 

Mark


----------



## trev

cheers Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154562&view=unread#unread


----------



## trev

Cheers Andrew


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154602

Saj


----------



## jammyd

thanks, user deleted


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154604

Saj :evil:


----------



## jammyd

that one is gone too!


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154630


----------



## conlechi

Matchu said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154630


Thanks and Sorted 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154650


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154652


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154649


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154648

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154647

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154646


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154653

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=154654

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154655

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=154656

Clark_Ramírez


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=154665


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154657 this guy is allover the forum  :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154655


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154653


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154652


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154650


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154650


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154647 I Guess you have seen the 2 on this page


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=154667


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It is in just about every section guys :evil:


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> It is in just about every section guys :evil:


Cheers Andy ,

got em all 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is in just about every section guys :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Andy ,
> 
> got em all
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Missed one 

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154649


----------



## mighTy Tee

and another

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154646


----------



## mighTy Tee

and now a new post...

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154675

Cant anything be done to stop these idiots?


----------



## T3RBO

5 posts from same user

search.php?author_id=39388&sr=posts


----------



## T3RBO

Same SPAM but different user name :?

search.php?author_id=39389&sr=posts


----------



## Rogue

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=154729

and various others.
KENO KENO KENO!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154742 looks like they are back again please can I swear :lol:


----------



## Super Josh

On another forum that I'm a member of new users have to be approved by a mod. The new user has to tell everyone a bit about themselves and their car. It keeps the idiots and spammers away.

Could we not do something similar here? I relaise that it would be an extra drain on the mod team, but they must spend a fair amount of time deleting the spam.

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=154757

And many others from Austin_Martin


----------



## Redscouse

NaughTTy said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=154757
> 
> And many others from Austin_Martin


Here here, spotted Paul, was about to post the same


----------



## London

Yet more tosh:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154775&view=unread#unread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=154838


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154910


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=154930


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155021


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155055

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155102


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## London

Interesting but still spam/free advertising:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=155142


----------



## London

Keno cobblers is back!

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=155184


----------



## trev

cheers got them all i think


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155272


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155408

and

AlbertoWilson, memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=39662


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## London

Keno rubbish again:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155415


----------



## T3RBO

16 posts from below user

search.php?author_id=39667&sr=posts


----------



## T3RBO

6 from below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=39672


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155449


----------



## Blanchie

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=155442


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463

They're everywhere


----------



## jammyd

London said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463


and another one goes,
another one goes,
another spammer bites the dust...

*sing in the style of Queen"


----------



## trev

Got some of them Andy  on the iPhone at work and it takes ages


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463


----------



## jammyd

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463


too slow


----------



## trev

jammyd said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463
> 
> 
> 
> and another one goes,
> another one goes,
> another spammer bites the dust...
> 
> *sing in the style of Queen"
Click to expand...

you don't want to hear me singing worse than the x factor twins


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155463
> 
> 
> 
> and another one goes,
> another one goes,
> another spammer bites the dust...
> 
> *sing in the style of Queen"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't want to hear me singing worse than the x factor twins
Click to expand...

I can't understand you when you talk never mind sing :lol:


----------



## Hark

Been posting loads of these all day

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155508

All from same login


----------



## jammyd

Hark said:


> Been posting loads of these all day
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155508
> 
> All from same login


Not quite the same login, but all the same message! F.... "no I can not swear" spammers!


----------



## trev

I can't understand you when you talk never mind sing :lol:

:lol: thats rich coming from you


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155606&p=1584268#p1584268 I have submitted the appropriate response as it is in the Flame Room ;-)

Charlie


----------



## conlechi

Charlie said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155606&p=1584268#p1584268 I have submitted the appropriate response as it is in the Flame Room ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 gone 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=155646

Another tool posting alot!!!


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=39718


----------



## trev

cheers mate got 18 of them


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155805

Not spam, just rubbish

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155804


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155791

This one doesn't even appear to have registered as a member?


----------



## jammyd

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155791
> 
> This one doesn't even appear to have registered as a member?


got rid of it anyway!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155836


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155872


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155886

:roll:


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155895

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=155894


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155973

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=155971


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=155975


----------



## trev

Cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=155988


----------



## trev

cheers andy


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=39881


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=156083
and
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156071


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156102


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156163


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156163


thanks

got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156227


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156254


----------



## jammyd

Thanks


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156393


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=156390

and a raft of others from the same "poster".....


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=39925&sr=posts


----------



## jammyd

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/search.php?author_id=39925&sr=posts


got him


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156453


----------



## T3RBO

Here we go again... currently 7 from below abuser

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40054

EDIT: THE MODS ARE QUICK TONIGHT :wink:


----------



## trev

cheers he's gone


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156507

and

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156506


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156520


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156520


Thanks Richard

got it 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156588


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156583

and

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156577


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156583
> 
> and
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156577


thanks , all sorted !

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=156765


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156786


----------



## triplefan

Whoopee, no spam this morning [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev

triplefan said:


> Whoopee, no spam this morning [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


was up early this morning :lol:


----------



## triplefan

trev said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopee, no spam this morning [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> was up early this morning :lol:
Click to expand...

There's dedication for you...................

But today not so.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156914

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156909


----------



## trev

:lol: slept in this morning :roll: cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=156915


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=156915


Got it 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=156945


----------



## T3RBO

19 at present

search.php?author_id=40314&sr=posts


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157063


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=157055


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=157053


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=157054


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=157053


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=157053


----------



## Matchu

This guy....

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40337


----------



## Matchu

Double post..


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys , i think i've got them all :roll:

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157176


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157181


----------



## fishface

He's started again:
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157296


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## T3RBO

6 so far...

search.php?author_id=40428&sr=posts


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=157324


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=157323


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=157326


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=157327


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=157327


----------



## Matchu

This spanner....

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40428


----------



## Matchu

Spammination!!!!!!

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40463


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157382


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=157377


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157376


----------



## triplefan

By this joker

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40463


----------



## Ikon66

all gone thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=157460

And more by.............

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40480


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157438


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=157454
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157442
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157456


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=157454
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157442
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157456


thanks 

and deleted

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157479


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157501

and

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157499


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157501


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157499


----------



## trev

Cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

trev said:


> Cheers guys


I guess you will be leaving this to the rest of the mods for a few days Trev :wink:


----------



## trev

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you will be leaving this to the rest of the mods for a few days Trev :wink:
Click to expand...

 cant wait Andy Egypt beckons, was it a stick of rock or a stuffed camel you said you wanted :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

5 by user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40533


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157549


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157549


----------



## trev

cheers Guys


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157564


----------



## trev

cheers Andrew


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157609


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=157595


----------



## jammyd

took my time but I got round to it


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157619


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=157619


got it 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=157657


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=157657


thanks 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=157982


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=157980


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=157978


----------



## T3RBO

Porn

User up to 9

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40811


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=158029


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=158027


----------



## jammyd

someone got that one quick [smiley=bigcry.gif]

looked good as well from what I can see


----------



## Redscouse

Cumon guys, at least leave the pics on for 10-15mins so we can have a butchers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Redscouse said:


> Cumon guys, at least leave the pics on for 10-15mins so we can have a butchers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can PM you them mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London

Free advertising?

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=158087


----------



## swfblade

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=157727

muchos spamos.


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=158087
No I don't want to buy sodding Ugg boots :evil:

Hev x


----------



## jammyd

Hev said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=158087
> No I don't want to buy sodding Ugg boots :evil:
> 
> Hev x


I am sure they would suit you 

its gone now anyway


----------



## triplefan

Several by memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40895


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158251


----------



## trev

cheers andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158270


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158270


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158270


thanks

Got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158325
Says he has regested with the Forum :?:


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158350


----------



## jammyd

sorted


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158386


----------



## trev

Cheers andy  (the camels in the post :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=158393


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158392


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=158394


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=158395


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158396
They are busy today :evil:


----------



## jammyd

Cheers Andy, they are all gone now


----------



## AwesomeSarah

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=157727
The cheek!!!
On our section too
Sarah


----------



## Ikon66

AwesomeSarah said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=157727
> The cheek!!!
> On our section too
> Sarah


all gone


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Ikon66 said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=157727
> The cheek!!!
> On our section too
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> all gone
Click to expand...

Thank you
Sarah


----------



## rustyintegrale

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158444


and here...
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158445

in fact all over the place, username dreamand


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158576


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158648


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158665


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158665 hardcore porn pics 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong

Damn! Missed that one! :x

:lol:


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158673


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158673


----------



## London

Looks dodgy - first post and no details. Didn't take the link so it could be OK.

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158702


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158702


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158702


got it 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158776


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158774


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158772 I guess you can see the 2 in this section :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=158781


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=158781


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=158783


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=158783


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=158780


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=158779


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=158778


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=158784


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=158785


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158786


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=158787


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=158789


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=158788


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=158790


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=158779


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=158853


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=158873


----------



## T3RBO

Weirdo :?

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41201


----------



## slg

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=158955

19 posts liking Subo - yep, he's weird!!


----------



## conlechi

slg said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=158955
> 
> 19 posts liking Subo - yep, he's weird!!


yep , strange one that :?

now deleted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## Mark Davies

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159039

Same bloke again, I think. Swamping the site with his rubbish.


----------



## Matchu

This guy.....

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41236


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159041


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159039


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159043


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=159057


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=159054


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159053


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=159052


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=159051


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=159050


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=159046


----------



## T3RBO

Another weird one

Up to 7 identical posts

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41241


----------



## Matchu

A day for complete tools is appears....

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=159071


----------



## Matchu

And another:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159117


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159122

Cheers


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159143

+ same person in several parts of the forum


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159147


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159177


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159199


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159210


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159266


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159282


----------



## T3RBO

Dealer advert

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=159251


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159420


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159466


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159469


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159466


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159716

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=159715

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159714

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=159713


----------



## jammyd

He is gone 

Thanks


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159741


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159745


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159741


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159745


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159741


----------



## jammyd

All gone


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=159795

Cheers


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159817


----------



## triplefan

and viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159816


----------



## triplefan

and viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159813


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159818


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159816


----------



## trev

cheers got them


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159813


----------



## trev

cheers Andy


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159835


----------



## Private Prozac

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=159859


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159861

This needs to be gone asap as there is an inappropriate photo.

This "person"is popping up in various different sections of the forum.

Charlie


----------



## Private Prozac

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=159856


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=159862

and others by the same OP


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159890


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159915


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159915


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159915


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159915


Cheers Andy 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159948


----------



## trev

Hi everyone just a small thank you from the mod team for the help through out the year for informing us of spammers and making our job a wee bit easier in blocking them from the forum  have a merry Christmas & a great new year

cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=159978


----------



## Gone

Another vote for this one, looks like a violation of advertising regs to me

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=159978&p=1627139#p1627139


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=159980


----------



## ecko2702

This one has quite a few
search.php?author_id=41705&sr=posts


----------



## Ikon66

thanks all & Merry Xmas


----------



## trev

wondered what was happening  merry Christmas


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=160006


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160037


----------



## Smeds

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=160049


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

rodsblops

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41720


----------



## trev

he's been deleted mate cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160085


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=160167


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160210


----------



## ecko2702

I'm a spam reporting machine
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=160214


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160281


----------



## trev

Cheers:0)


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160286


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160340


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Private Prozac

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=160357


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160353


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160375


----------



## jammyd

all gone


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160397


----------



## fishface

Needs deleting ASAP! viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160433


----------



## Nem

fishface said:


> Needs deleting ASAP! viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160433


Sorted, thanks


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160460


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160511


----------



## Ikon66

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160511


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160630


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=160641

Cheers
Saj


----------



## jammyd

thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160683


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160791


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=160792


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160794


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=160794


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=160792


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160791


----------



## conlechi

Cheers Andy

got em 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

Obviously our posts are invisible, eh Joe :lol:


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> Obviously our posts are invisible, eh Joe :lol:


what posts ............ :wink:

i did check them out but someone had got them deleted before me 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

conlechi said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously our posts are invisible, eh Joe :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what posts ............ :wink:
> 
> i did check them out but someone had got them deleted before me
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

They were the same ones Andy posted :roll:


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously our posts are invisible, eh Joe :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> what posts ............ :wink:
> 
> i did check them out but someone had got them deleted before me
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were the same ones Andy posted :roll:
Click to expand...

Ah i see ,
when i get the email post notification i automatically go to the last post on the thread and look at that first , then look back up the list of posts to see if they have been dealt with .

So a belated thanks to you as well  

Cheers
Mark


----------



## triplefan

I've told that Yellow to get his own spam









As long as it goes, that's enough


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161322


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=161354


----------



## conlechi

Redscouse said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=161354


cheers Paul

got it

Mark


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161601


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=161604 not sure if this is spamor not


----------



## conlechi

ecko2702 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161601


cheers , got it 

Mark


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=161604 not sure if this is spamor not


well spotted Andy 8) ,

the post looked ok but he had a cheeky little weblink in his sig :evil:

deleted 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161625

Plus more drivel from same person memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42524


----------



## trev

cheers all done


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161666


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161672

Wierd first post


----------



## jammyd

got rid of it


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42541


----------



## T3RBO

18 posts...

search.php?author_id=42541&sr=posts


----------



## jammyd

Cheers guys


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161676


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161794


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=161822


----------



## ecko2702

about 9 from this person
search.php?author_id=42600&sr=posts


----------



## Wallsendmag

Someone post nearly as fast as I do, everywhere viewtopic.php?f=31&t=161822


----------



## Ikon66

all gone thanks


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161836


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=161841


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=161856


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161852


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161850


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161849 This tosser has posed in every section :evil:


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161849 This tosser has posed in every section :evil:


sorted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

More mass posting viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161888


----------



## T3RBO

Same thread as yesterday :?

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=161928


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162014


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=162017


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=162017


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=162018


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=162100


----------



## jammyd

Cheers Richard


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Post by sakura88 on this thread viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160481


----------



## ecko2702

Several from this person
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42747


----------



## ecko2702

And anotherhttp://www.********.co.uk/forum/ ... 0&t=162204


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162279

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162280


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162279
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162280


Thanks

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

One to keep an eye on viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162285


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> One to keep an eye on viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162285


yep , deleted , spam link in his sig :evil:

Mark


----------



## ecko2702

Several form this person
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42834


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162303


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162302


----------



## ttrev21

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=162304


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys getting fed up with posting these , this Apparturalm is in Site support , Off Topic , Other Marques , Flame room Jokes and Powder room


----------



## ecko2702

and one more
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162313


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=162295

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=162294


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## SAJ77

?????

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162327

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162325


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162469


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162535


----------



## SAJ77

This members posts...

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42551

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse

Another one

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162675


----------



## mighTy Tee

All posts by Lampard34

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=162691


----------



## trev

someone got it cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162723


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162743


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162743


----------



## trev

Cheers for your help :0)


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162769 - this clown is at it again.

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=162771


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162769


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162779


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=43060&sr=posts


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162797

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43060


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162797
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43060


Got it 

Mark


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162838


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=162845

I am sure that despite being first post this user name was used for spam yesterday?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162851


----------



## mighTy Tee

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162851


and another viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162849


----------



## jammyd

both gone.


----------



## fishface

He's here again> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162902


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> He's here again> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=162902


and deleted again :roll:

cheers
Mark


----------



## SAJ77

Posts by..

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43135

Cheers


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=162939


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162968

Cheers


----------



## triplefan

What is it with these muppets posting PC problems?

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43080


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> What is it with these muppets posting PC problems?
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43080


cheers 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

This is a TT forum not an IT one :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163039


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163052


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163052


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=163061

ALL HIS POSTS!!

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=163061


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163052

Unlock iphone link


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163088


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163052


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163088


----------



## mighTy Tee

Lampard34 is back!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=163121


----------



## triplefan

Again.............with the same name

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=163163


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=163252


----------



## trev

cheers Andy ( do you not reply to text messages  )


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163219

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163278


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=163308


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=163308


cheers Andy

sorted

Mark


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163340

Cheers


----------



## conlechi

SAJ77 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163340
> 
> Cheers


Got it 

Mark


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163358

cheers


----------



## conlechi

SAJ77 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163358
> 
> cheers


got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163410


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163414


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163414


thanks

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=163428


----------



## ecko2702

Everything form this member
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43389


----------



## T3RBO

19 posts

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43389


----------



## fishface

Interesting but spam all the same> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163516


----------



## RK07

Its been dealt with by the looks of things


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163594


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163594

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163588

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163597

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163595


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163640


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=163604


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=163604


Sorted !

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163699


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163699


Got it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## fishface

and another viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163709


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> and another viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163709


done !

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163715


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163722


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=163719

and others....memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43464


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163730


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163749


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163766


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163751


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163807


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163830


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163900


----------



## jammyd

Cheers all...


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=163943


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164103


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164112


----------



## trev

Dotti said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164112


 someone cleared it Dotti cheers anyway


----------



## mighTy Tee

Sauerkraut SPAM

Loads of it viewtopic.php?f=19&p=1670627#p1670627


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> Sauerkraut SPAM
> 
> Loads of it viewtopic.php?f=19&p=1670627#p1670627


got it 

Mark


----------



## UKRPG

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=164174


----------



## conlechi

UKRPG said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=164174


Thanks 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

3 by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43674


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> 3 by below user
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43674


thanks 

now deleted

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

9 by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43686


----------



## robokn

BNow spamming the report spamming thread, now that takes balls


----------



## ecko2702

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43700


----------



## conlechi

ecko2702 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43700


thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=164355

Dunno why he posted this :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

More kraut crap from a new user
example
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=164388


----------



## T3RBO

13 posts by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=43708


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=164477


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=164488


----------



## trev

cheers andy


----------



## fishface

More garbage> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164582
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164584


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164582


----------



## conlechi

Both above sorted :twisted:

Thanks

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164614

another one who has multi posted sorry did not copy user


----------



## Ikon66

skiwhiz said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=164614
> 
> another one who has multi posted sorry did not copy user


all gone ta


----------



## triplefan

Such a shame, cos she is a babe

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164702


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164853


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164855


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=164871


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=164871


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=164871


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164877


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164877


----------



## triplefan

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164877


Beat me on this one, but i got you last time :lol:


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164901


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164901


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=164967
Cheers


----------



## conlechi

SAJ77 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=164967
> Cheers


Thanks 

Mark


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=164987


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=164988


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

They try to disguise it but it's still spam> viewtopic.php?t=165035

and viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165050


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165050


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

got them :twisted:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=165122

Assume spam?


----------



## jammyd

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=165122
> 
> Assume spam?


Assumed Correctly


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165130


----------



## Ikon66

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165130


thanks


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165159
and viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165150


----------



## jammyd

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165159
> and viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165150


Cheers fishy


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165218


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165219


----------



## jammyd

Cheers the're gone


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165319


----------



## conlechi

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165319


thanks , got it 

Mark


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165350


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=165360


----------



## conlechi

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165350


Got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## Smeds

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165379

It's decent english and everything!


----------



## Ikon66

Smeds said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165379
> 
> It's decent english and everything!


it was :wink:

cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165496


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165496


got it !

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165510


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165510


thanks Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

all sorted

Mark


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165668


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165667


----------



## conlechi

thanks davelincs

both sorted !

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=165699


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=165699


done 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165777


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165806


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165806


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165809

interesting... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165809 Not only spam but he lies it is not the best porn I have seen better :lol:


----------



## conlechi

all deleted as per last 5 post

yep gotta agree Andy , have seen better :roll:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165811


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165813


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165813


----------



## robokn

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=165812


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165854


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165854


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165854


----------



## trev

cheers guys  or should i say sorry :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165864


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165886


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165915


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165916


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165869


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165949

and

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165947


----------



## trev

its been busy in here tonight


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=165966


----------



## trev

cheers Dotti


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165967


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165972


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165975


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=165975


got it 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166101


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=166183


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166206


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=166205
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=166204
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=166203
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=166209


----------



## Ikon66

all gone i think, thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166348


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166348


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## skiwhiz

not spam but in for sale and needs a price

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=166381


----------



## Ikon66

PM'd thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166517


----------



## conlechi

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166517


got it !

cheers 

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166582


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166582


thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166596


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166597


----------



## Ikon66

gone thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=166607


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166643


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166685


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166687
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166686


----------



## fishface

AND ANOTHER
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166684


----------



## conlechi

Thanks Dave and Fishy

all sorted !

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166687


----------



## trev

cheers andrew


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166723

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166749


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166821


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166865

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166865


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166883


----------



## trev

cheers gents


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166885


----------



## trev

cheers mate  good find that one :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166888


----------



## trev

got it just when you posted


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=166905


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166934


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166934


----------



## SAJ77

A strange post..... :?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166968


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=166968


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=166980


----------



## Ikon66

all cleared, harris one moved to OT

where's the rest of the mod team today? :roll: :wink:

thanks all


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167041&view=unread#unread

Interesting but not exactly TT based.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167041 
Just give me 15 mins before you remove this :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167057


----------



## Smeds

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167087


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=167141


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=167174


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167176


----------



## trev

Cheers Guys


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167178


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=167242


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167247
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=167243


----------



## triplefan

missed one Dave :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167241


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167245


----------



## Ikon66

all clear,  for now :?


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167273


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=167300

several by this spammer


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=44944


----------



## triplefan

When will this knob give in?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167295


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> When will this knob give in?
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopi ... 2&t=167295


Gone

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167315


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167315


Got it 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167358


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167358


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167370


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167369


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167371


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167372


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167373


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167375


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167374


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167376


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167377


----------



## T3RBO

9 by same user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=44995


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167379


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167382


----------



## Ikon66

all cleared thanks


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=167413


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167421


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167427


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167427


Got it 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167428


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167428


Gone 

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167437


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167437


----------



## Ikon66

done, thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167467


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=167481


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=167494


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167518

cheers


----------



## conlechi

SAJ77 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167518
> 
> cheers


Got it

Cheers 

mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

everything b this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45074


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> everything b this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45074


sorted !

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

He is still posting ..... viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167544


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167548


----------



## brittan

and

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167560


----------



## Ikon66

all clear again


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167505


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=167494


----------



## conlechi

got them both Andy 

cheers

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167650


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=167650


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167817


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167972


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167971


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167973


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167973


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=167972


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168017


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168022


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168024


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168028


----------



## conlechi

Both the above have been sorted !

thanks guys

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168032


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=168082


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168086


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168093


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168086


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168154


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168163


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168252

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168251

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168247

The early morning clear up


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168268


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168268


----------



## Ikon66

all clear again, thanks


----------



## SAJ77

This members posts.....

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45393

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168362


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168361


----------



## jammyd

All gone,

Cheers


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168423

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168423


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168423


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168460

possibly a few more elsewhere - he has 3 posts


----------



## conlechi

badyaker said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168460
> 
> possibly a few more elsewhere - he has 3 posts


cheers 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=168458


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168553


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168560


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168560


----------



## Ikon66

all gone


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168569


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168569


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168614


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168614


----------



## skiwhiz

looks like trade seller as car on forecourt and first post

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=168632


----------



## trev

skiwhiz said:


> looks like trade seller as car on forecourt and first post
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=168632


cheers mate moved it for now and sent him a p/m


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168657


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168655


----------



## conlechi

denimblue225turbo said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168657


sorted :twisted:

thanks 
Mark


----------



## conlechi

denimblue225turbo said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168655


and that one 

Mark


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168665


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168679


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168754


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168754


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168754


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168760


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168759


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=168761


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=168771


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=168770


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=168769


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=168768


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=168767


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168833


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168833


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168842


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168842


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168866


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168880


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## fishface

All this lot:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168883
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168875
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168872
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168866
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=168874&p=1719386#p1719386


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## ausTT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168886


----------



## trev

cheers Peter


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168922


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168918


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168935


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=168930


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168950 any others from same poster.


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=168971


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=168968


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=168979


----------



## T3RBO

19 from user

search.php?author_id=45755&sr=posts


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=168999

I would sugest this one goes sharpish :-|


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169003


----------



## Hev

denimblue225turbo said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169003


Dam....you beat me to it :roll:

Hev x


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169013

Another porno


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169018

Another porno


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169019
Another porno


----------



## mighTy Tee

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45784

Another spammer


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=169106

More Bollywood rubbish


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169132


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169199


----------



## Gone

If you want some Bollywood wallpaper, it's all over the site.


----------



## T3RBO

18 and counting from user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45834


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169199

This one also piqued my interest, for purely scientific reasons.


----------



## fishface

Everything by this idiot> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45834


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

another idiot

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169279


----------



## T3RBO

3 by user

search.php?author_id=45855&sr=posts


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169311


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169458


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169311


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169500


----------



## trev

cheers andy


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169505


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=169528


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169529


----------



## T3RBO

3 by below user

search.php?author_id=45932&sr=posts


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> 3 by below user
> 
> search.php?author_id=45932&sr=posts


got em 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169551


----------



## mighTy Tee

Another spammer
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=169570


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169574


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=169575


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46018


----------



## Ikon66

all clear, thanks all


----------



## fishface

All posts by this spammer> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46072


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> All posts by this spammer> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46072


sorted

thanks 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169682


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169682


Thanks Andy 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169851


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169856


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=169856


Thanks Richard

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169943


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=169943


Cheers Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## Smeds

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170018


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## fishface

What ever this is viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170033
and this viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170029


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170045


----------



## trev

cheers Dotti


----------



## Senator

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161130&start=165
Satellite appears to be a spammer guys.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can someone edit the foul language from this post and advise the poster of the forum rules please

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=170054


----------



## Ikon66

think mark's taken care of this


----------



## conlechi

Ikon66 said:


> think mark's taken care of this


Yep , sorted


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170102


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170107


----------



## conlechi

Dotti said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170107


Thanks Dotti 

sorted

Mark


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=170093

Charlie


----------



## conlechi

Charlie said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=170093
> 
> Charlie


Thanks

and sorted 

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170057


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170162


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=170172


----------



## fishface

This idiot> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46298


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> This idiot> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46298


Done !

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=170183


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=170183


cheers 

Mark


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170275


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170289


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170275


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170291


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170291


----------



## Redscouse

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46389

This user and his 19 bloody posts!!


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170311


----------



## Ikon66

All gone thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170338


----------



## Wallsendmag

Last post on this thread viewtopic.php?f=9&t=161235&view=unread#unread


----------



## Ikon66

Cheers andy


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170345


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170347


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170379


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170379


Thanks 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170386


----------



## fishface

...and again viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170386


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys 

Spammer deleted again :evil:

Cheers

Mark


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170395


----------



## conlechi

SAJ77 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170395


cheers 

Mark


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170401


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170409


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170408


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170411


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170425


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170429


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170430


----------



## Ikon66

thanks all


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170461


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170461


thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170478


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170488


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170487
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170486
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170485
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170484
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170483
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170481


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this link viewtopic.php?f=29&t=160209&start=15


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170488


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170479


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A full page of spam in the off topic section :evil:


----------



## Ikon66

I'm really not finding these youtube links hiarious :x

must have been 20+ this AM :roll:

thanks all


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170479


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170508


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170510


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170540


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170544


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170543


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170555
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170549


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=170556


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170574


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170580


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170577


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170579


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170585


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## triplefan

No, thank you


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170613


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170620


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=170621


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170642


----------



## rustyintegrale

Tons of spam on the first page of Mk1 :roll:


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170777


----------



## southTT

Here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170776 and viewtopic.php?f=30&t=170775
cheers
jon


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170824


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170828


----------



## conlechi

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170828


done 

cheers

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170926

I wonder why they always uses the "flame room?"


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170968


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170973


----------



## jammyd

gone


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=170976


----------



## Charlie

andareja has just spammed the MK TTOC meet, these slaaaags get everywhere - oh well at least it bumped it up 

Charlie


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171044
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171043


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171043


----------



## jammyd

got them all for now


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171049


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171047


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171061


----------



## jammyd

Gone


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171079


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171080


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171081


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171142


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171150


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171150


Done 

Mark


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=171154


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=171155


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=171157


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## denimblue225turbo

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171159


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## ecko2702

Here's one in the fastest car you been in thread
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46879


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171212


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171217


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171212
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171219


----------



## Guest

yet more....

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171238


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171483
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171479


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171487

This is this person's first post, no indication of TT ownership, just an off-topic moan about flight delays. It might be genuine and I can't think what they have to gain, but it seems a bit odd.

Ldn


----------



## jammyd

London said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171487
> 
> This is this person's first post, no indication of TT ownership, just an off-topic moan about flight delays. It might be genuine and I can't think what they have to gain, but it seems a bit odd.
> 
> Ldn


yeah its odd, but nothing worth worrying too much about


----------



## jammyd

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171483
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171479


All gone


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171483


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171515


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171525

Cheers


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171531


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171551


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171568


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171551


cheers 

Mark


----------



## conlechi

Dotti said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171568


Thanks Dotti 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171577


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171577


got it !

cheers

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=171573


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=171573


done

that was a strange one :?

Mark


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171654


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171674


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171676


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171696


----------



## SAJ77

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171689


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171720


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171726


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171737


----------



## Senator

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=171747


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171772

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171769


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171791


----------



## John-H

14 year old boys shouldn't be able to watch or afford such premium content - tut tut!


----------



## T3RBO

4 by user and counting...

search.php?author_id=47254&sr=posts


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171891


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=171976


----------



## John-H

Swatted! Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171983


----------



## graTT58

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=171993


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

search.php?author_id=47299&sr=posts


----------



## Ikon66

cheers

Paul


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47311


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=172074


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=168172 last post


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=172075


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172101


----------



## John-H

Very done


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172172


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172267


----------



## John-H

Cheers


----------



## graTT58

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172303


----------



## John-H

Sorted


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172355


----------



## John-H

Exterminated


----------



## Smeds

Just F' OFF will ya!!!

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=172454


----------



## John-H

He did


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172460


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=172564

+ all the other posts


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172650

A new member with only the BP oil leak disaster on his mind. Not really doing any harm but not exactly legit either.

Spam or current affairs? You decide.


----------



## Dotti

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172705


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172799


----------



## Wallsendmag

The three posts on this forum alone


----------



## Ikon66

All clear for now, thanks


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172937


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?t=172943

:? not to sure


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172955


----------



## conlechi

DAZTTC said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172955


Thanks Daz 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172986

and others by the same "person"


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=172998&view=unread#unread


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173011


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173008


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173066


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173050


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=173068


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173066


----------



## conlechi

Thanks Guys ,

all up to date 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=173072


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173088


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173100


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173147
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173145


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173167


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173167


sorted 

thanks 
Mark


----------



## Ancien-TT

Check out member OREKEENNY


----------



## Ikon66

Ancien-TT said:


> Check out member OREKEENNY


done, thanks


----------



## ecko2702

dirty spammer memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47902


----------



## Ikon66

Busy night, just as well I cannot sleep :x


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173285


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173295


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173289


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173285


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173312


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173295

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173289

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173285


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173325


----------



## T3RBO

20 and counting from below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47952


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173392


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173393


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173394


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47952


----------



## Ikon66

all clear, i think :?

having another spam invasion last couple of days :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173424


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173424

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173414

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=173419


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173464


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173472


----------



## conlechi

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173464


Got it 

thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173495


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173533


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173538


----------



## Diveratt

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173538


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173538


----------



## smarties24

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173538


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173571


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys 

all sorted

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173614


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=173644


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=173644


got it 

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173677
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173678
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173679
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173681


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173698


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173714


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173737

was tempted to say perhaps they don't like you....


----------



## fishface

They just try any old rubbish!

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173788


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173807


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173807


Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173833
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173820


----------



## Smeds

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=173878


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys

All up to date

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173920&view=unread#unread plus several others


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=173961


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=174006


----------



## ScoobyTT

Ruddy spammers:
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174056
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174039
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174033
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174047
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=174071


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174056
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174039
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174033
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174047
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=174071


----------



## ScoobyTT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174096


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174103


----------



## fishface

Everything by this idiot
search.php?author_id=48346&sr=posts


----------



## Ikon66

sorting them :x

thanks


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174154
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174151
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174152


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174154
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174151
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174152


Cleared [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=174177


----------



## T3RBO

17 and counting by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48379


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174194


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174164


----------



## Redscouse

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48382

Ban member and clear posts


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys

all up to date 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

Oh look two more :x

search.php?author_id=48397&sr=posts


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> Oh look two more :x
> 
> search.php?author_id=48397&sr=posts


sorted 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=174279


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=174279


Cheers Robb

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174308


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174321
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174313


----------



## Ikon66

gone, thanks


----------



## T3RBO

Below user

search.php?author_id=48381&sr=posts


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174372


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174403


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174403

OUTRAGEOUS!

Doug


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174431
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174437


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174440


----------



## conlechi

All up to date 

Mark


----------



## London

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174478

Ldn


----------



## Redscouse

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48541

:roll:


----------



## DXN

Redscouse said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48541
> 
> :roll:


19 posts moved to quarantine :evil:


----------



## les

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=174461
No prices given.


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174546


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=174586


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=174586


cheers Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

6 by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47728

And 8 by this user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48569


----------



## Ikon66

plus another 24 I found also :x

Thanks, all clear for now :roll:



T3RBO said:


> 6 by below user
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=47728
> 
> And 8 by this user
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48569


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174645


----------



## ecko2702

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174770


----------



## ecko2702

this member is all spam memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48631


----------



## ecko2702

Jeez a ton of it tonight
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48631
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174750
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174753


----------



## Ikon66

All clear I think


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174752


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## phodge

Anything by this user:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48641


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=174835


----------



## triplefan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48693

However quick, it won't be too soon :twisted:


----------



## triplefan

And another

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48698


----------



## T3RBO

9 and counting

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48708


----------



## T3RBO

5 and counting

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48653


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=174992


----------



## phodge

Spam from someone who doesn't even know how to spell their own name!

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=175012

Link is hidden behind the comma....


----------



## phodge

Anything from this user:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48750


----------



## phodge

And this one....

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48754


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175038


----------



## ScoobyTT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175042 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=175039

:x


----------



## phodge

And this one:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48701


----------



## phodge

And another one:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48719


----------



## conlechi

Thanks Guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

all up to date 

Mark


----------



## phodge

One more!

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48706


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175128
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175132


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175188
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175183
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175180


----------



## ScoobyTT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=175196
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175227


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=175012


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=175278


----------



## phodge

1st one I've seen for a while...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=175383


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=175383&view=unread#unread


----------



## T3RBO

currently 2 by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=48949


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175735


----------



## Ikon66

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175735


think I beat you to it but thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=176074


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=176381


----------



## SAJ77

See this members random posts with link in sig... :? 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=49176

Saj


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=176515


----------



## conlechi

Thanks guys

up to date 

Mark


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=176555


----------



## fishface

And> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=176553


----------



## Ikon66

thanks


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=176745


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=176801


----------



## Redscouse

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=177831

from yesterday


----------



## conlechi

Redscouse said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=177831
> 
> from yesterday


cheers Paul 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=178041

very strange


----------



## GEM

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178357

John.


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=178351


----------



## T3RBO

Currently two by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42765


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> Currently two by below user
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42765


Cheers
Robb

Mark


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=179191


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=179240


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=179240


thanks 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

2 by below user

search.php?author_id=50078&sr=posts


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> 2 by below user
> 
> search.php?author_id=50078&sr=posts


Cheers Robb 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179457


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=179670


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=179671


----------



## Ikon66

Both gone thanks


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=49744&sr=posts


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=180030


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=180160
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=180158


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=180160


----------



## Ikon66

thanks chaps


----------



## Wallsendmag

This looks a bit dodgy, well the links in the sig do at least

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=180028


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another stramge one

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=179955


----------



## Wallsendmag

Last post on this thread all the same pattern, can someone turn the spam filter on please :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=176413


----------



## Ikon66

cheers Andrew


----------



## T3RBO

currently 7 by below user

search.php?author_id=48414&sr=posts


----------



## fishface

Two by this idiot so far> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50383


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> Two by this idiot so far> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50383


thanks and now deleted 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

3 posts by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50457


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> 3 posts by below user
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50457


thanks Robb 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=180439


----------



## richieshore

There's 3 post by the same user that wallsendmag has mentioned above...


----------



## Matchu

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=180438


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=180438


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=180437


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=180550


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=180557


----------



## conlechi

thanks guys

all up to date now 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=181237


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=181237


cheers Andy 

user deleted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=181355


----------



## T3RBO

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50869


----------



## Ikon66

Gone thanks


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=181615


----------



## Ikon66

thanks Luke


----------



## richieshore

No less than 13 of the same post on different topics in the MK2 section this evening by this guy;

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=36877

I'm not sure if it's spam exactly but definitely bloody annoying!


----------



## Ikon66

richieshore said:


> No less than 13 of the same post on different topics in the MK2 section this evening by this guy;
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=36877
> 
> I'm not sure if it's spam exactly but definitely bloody annoying!


thanks richie, i have spotted this. the guy's not spamming just a bit over zealous with his posting :roll:


----------



## fishface

Loads by this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=51294


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> Loads by this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=51294


Thanks Fishy 

all deleted

Mark


----------



## T3RBO

SPAM ???

search.php?author_id=51388&sr=posts


----------



## T3RBO

Commercial advertising

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=183801&start=0


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=183801


----------



## Ikon66

you 2 were quick, reported just as i was PMing the poster :lol:

topic deleted


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=183994


----------



## triplefan

and viewtopic.php?f=31&t=183993


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=183992


----------



## markypoo

Just posting quotes :roll: 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=51882


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184087 loads more tagged on to other posts


----------



## conlechi

Thanks Guys

all up to date 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184087


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=184675


----------



## conlechi

triplefan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=184675


thanks 

now deleted

Mark


----------



## fishface

Three posts (so far) by this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=52146


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> Three posts (so far) by this idiot memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=52146


Sorted !

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=184960


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=184960


thanks , got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185065


----------



## fishface

I thought this one was installing new fireplaces! viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185246


----------



## fishface

ANOTHER ONE viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185297


----------



## Ikon66

thanks, got yesterdays and todays


----------



## fishface

He's popped up again viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185486


----------



## DAZTTC

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185486


----------



## conlechi

DAZTTC said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185486


thanks Daz , got it :twisted:

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=185545


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=185604


----------



## conlechi

Thanks Andy 

all up to date

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185760


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=185760


got it 

thanks
Mark


----------



## MancTT

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=186368


----------



## T3RBO

3 by below user

search.php?author_id=52738&sr=posts


----------



## fishface

Interesting but spam all the same> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186682


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186682


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186722


----------



## trev

brittan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186722


 p/m send


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186815


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186895


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=186746&p=1886540#p1886540


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=187030


----------



## trev

Cheers mate user deleted


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=187088


----------



## trev

Cheers mate thread removed


----------



## markypoo

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=187211
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=42587


----------



## trev

Thanks mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=187325


----------



## trev

Cheers user moved


----------



## fishface

This one embeds spam in the middle of long threads to avoid detection> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=53103


----------



## trev

Cheers topic removed


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewforum.php?f=1

several by this user


----------



## richieshore

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=187847

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=187849

both by same user - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=53224


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=187958


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=188306


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## T3RBO

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=53660


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=189031


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=189030


----------



## Ikon66

All gone, thank you chaps


----------



## MancTT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189061


----------



## Ikon66

MancTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189061


Thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189070


----------



## trev

Cheers mate user deleted


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189436


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189492


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189492


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=189632


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189664


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189648


----------



## Hev

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189716

Hev x
:evil:


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189722


----------



## triplefan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=189724


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=189724


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189726
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189725


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189716


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=189721


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189747


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189763


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189797


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189827


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189848


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189857


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189867


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189876


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189878


----------



## trev

Cheers Guys


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189906


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=189906


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189916


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189916


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189958


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189959


----------



## John-H

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=189987


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190012


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190014


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=190047
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=190050
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=190048
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=190046
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=190045
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=190044
viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## trev

Cheers mate quite a few there


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190051


----------



## John-H

Summary justice dispensed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190058


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190062


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190061


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190060


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190074


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190083


----------



## John-H

They make a little squeak when they die [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190088


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190084


----------



## John-H

Swatted :!:


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190121


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=190124


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190138


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190179


----------



## conlechi

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190179


Thanks 

now sorted

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190200


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190203


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190207
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190208
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190209
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190210
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190211
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190212
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190213
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=190214

Morning Trev, Theres a few here for you


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190218
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190217


----------



## trev

Morning mate  one of the other guys has beat me to it this morning, cheers


----------



## John-H

Are we getting a spurt of these at the moment? Perhaps we need to make it more difficult for them to create an account?


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190232


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190233


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190230


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190226


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190230


----------



## John-H

Hey.... I got the last one!


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190242


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190253


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190250


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190280


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190282
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190281


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190284


----------



## trev

Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190295


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190303


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190313


----------



## trev

Cheers guys


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190313


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190317


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave  seems like a lot are slipping through


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190302


----------



## trev

Done and dusted cheers mate


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190331


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190344


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190349


----------



## davelincs

Morning Trev
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=190357


----------



## trev

Morning Dave cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190364

Can someone get a grip on these


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Can someone get a grip on these


 We are doing or best Andrew, with the help of the guys on here posting up the topics, they are the one's that have slipped through. 

cheers trev


----------



## MancTT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190402


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=190407


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks for all of the notifications, sorry if we don't thank after every one as we are under fire at present :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Good morning Trev, i thought this lot had stopped 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=190551


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=190571
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=190570
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=190573


----------



## trev

Hi Dave seems a few are getting through  thanks for your help much appreciated


----------



## T3RBO

5 by below user

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=55003


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=190648

and the like


----------



## davelincs

Morning Trev
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=190695


----------



## trev

Good morning Dave cheers for that one


----------



## fishface

This one's trying to be clever by only replying to other posts memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=55587

Also this one> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=192154&p=1943895#p1943895


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> This one's trying to be clever by only replying to other posts memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=55587
> 
> Also this one> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=192154&p=1943895#p1943895


thanks Fishy 

all sorted :twisted:

Mark


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192636
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192635
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192634
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192633
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192632
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192631
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192630
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192629
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192628

Are these spam ?


----------



## Ikon66

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192636
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192635
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192634
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192633
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192632
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192631
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192630
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192629
> viewtopic.php?f=57&t=192628
> 
> Are these spam ?


No unfortunately not :?

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=192637


----------



## Guest

They're worse than any spam posts the site's ever had?! Who voted for this new 'feature' :?


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=197371
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=197372


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## fishface

Sneaky little B this one! memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=56799


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> Sneaky little B this one! memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=56799


Thanks 

and sorted

Mark


----------



## fishface

Another that joined just to post spam memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=57056


----------



## conlechi

fishface said:


> Another that joined just to post spam memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=57056


thanks Fishy

now deleted :evil:

Mark


----------



## fishface

A really sneaky spammer> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=56948


----------



## trev

Cheers mate all done and sorted


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=208266


----------



## T3RBO

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=208712


----------



## conlechi

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=208712


thanks Robb

sorted !

Mark


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=209505


----------



## trev

deleted it when you posted up mate :lol: cheers trev


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=210479
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=210478
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=210477


----------



## trev

Cheers for that all deleted


----------



## Charlie

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=210663


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Gazzer

never seen any, so not sure what to look out for...........what spam are you guys talking about?


----------



## T3RBO

search.php?author_id=57683&sr=posts


----------



## Gazzer

hardly ever click links Robb so didnt even think of them as spam until i tried them lol. thx bud


----------



## trev

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/search.php?author_id=57683&sr=posts


cheers mate good find, had his links in others qoutes smart bugger


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=220432


----------



## Nilesong

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=232753

Noob - 1st post in the for sale section??


----------



## Nilesong

Another? :?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=232771


----------



## Nilesong

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=235915

1st post??


----------



## trev

cheers


----------



## davelincs

Morning Trev, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=237261


----------



## Ikon66

davelincs said:


> Morning Trev, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=237261


beat him to it 

thanks


----------



## trev

Ikon66 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Trev, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=237261
> 
> 
> 
> beat him to it
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

afternoon Dave  getting slow in my old age :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=232250&p=2126183#p2126183


----------



## Ikon66

thanks Dani


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=243727


----------



## Ikon66

fishface said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=243727


thanks, been a while since we had one!!!


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249183
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249182


----------



## trev

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249183
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249182


 Your early on the ball this morning Dave :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

trev said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249183
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=249182
> 
> 
> 
> Your early on the ball this morning Dave :lol:
Click to expand...

So was I!!


----------



## trev

you just off night shift


----------



## Ikon66

trev said:


> you just off night shift


Na, teachers don't do that yet!! Woke up as if a school day :x


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=242257#p2168275


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=200527#p2165967


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=102439&view=unread#unread

last post


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=253305


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=253304


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=253305


----------



## trev

Cheers guys god knows what it said but it's been deleted


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=253731 Looks like this could be spam


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=253731

How are you doing Trev,


----------



## trev

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=253731
> 
> How are you doing Trev,


 Morning Dave doing fine mate all the best for the new year


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=255936


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=255936


----------



## Nem

brittan said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=255936


Cheers.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256119


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256112


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256191


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255013&start=30


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256365


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=256547#p2198796


----------



## Gone

All over the forum too


----------



## davelincs

morning trev, theres quite a few this morning 
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=256604
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256602
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=256603
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256622
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256621
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256620
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256619
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256618
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256617
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256616
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256615
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256614
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256613
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256612
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256611
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256610
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256609
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256608
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256607
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256606
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=256605


----------



## Ikon66

Cheers


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256767


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256774


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256774


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=256834

All over the site too b******s!


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=256879


----------



## trev

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

Somebody unblocked gmail ?


----------



## phope

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=63389
Post - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255013&start=30


----------



## phope

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=63368
Post - viewtopic.php?f=1&t=256964


----------



## trev

Cheers Peter  thought you would be busy polishing the Rs :wink:


----------



## phope

Another one...

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=63394

Nah - been in Perthshire this weekend with some mates - stayed over just outside Dalguise 

Far too cold to be out washing cars


----------



## trev

Got that one before you posted this up :lol: cheers anyway mate

To cold get Hev then :wink:


----------



## davelincs

member Robbinnord92 post viewtopic.php?f=48&t=230767


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=257048
morning Trev, how are you doing


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=257049
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257046
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257045
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257044
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257043
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257042
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=257041


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=257012
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=257037
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=257038


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257021
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257022
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257023
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257024
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257025
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257026
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257027
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257028
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257029
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257030
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257031
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257032
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257033
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257034
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257035


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257020
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257019
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257018
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257017
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257016
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257015
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257014
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=257013


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257001
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257002
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257003
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257004
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257005
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257006
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257007
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257008
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257009
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257010
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257011


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257000


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257058


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## trev

davelincs said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=257048
> morning Trev, how are you doing


Morning Dave fine mate, you've been a busy lad this morning think John h done all the deleting this morning :lol:


----------



## John-H

Morning guys. I only deleted a couple from Dave - the rest were done. Mind you, I've been finding a few by checking new posts directly


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257145


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257206


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=257012


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257245


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257268


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257267


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257350


----------



## A3DFU

caliennatamat

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=257329


----------



## A3DFU

caliennatamat

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=257329


----------



## trev

Cheers dani


----------



## A3DFU

You guys work fast!


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> You guys work fast!


Funny you say that you been listening to Evelyn :lol:


----------



## phope

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=63838


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that you been listening to Evelyn :lol:
Click to expand...

Sure Trev :wink:

WafSelHesgl
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=255013&start=30

What the blazes has happened in the last week??


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that you been listening to Evelyn :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Trev :wink:
> 
> WafSelHesgl
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic ... 3&start=30
> 
> What the blazes has happened in the last week??
Click to expand...

Don't know dani been to busy deleting spammers :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that you been listening to Evelyn :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Trev :wink:
> 
> WafSelHesgl
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic ... 3&start=30
> 
> What the blazes has happened in the last week??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know dani been to busy deleting spammers :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

You need to relax at the Rep Meet Trev; just say you're ok for March and I shall start the ball rolling :-* :-*


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=257431


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=257432


----------



## John-H

Thanks - accounts deleted.


----------



## Stueyturn

No worries, getting a lot lately!


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> What the blazes has happened in the last week??


Don't know dani been to busy deleting spammers :lol: :wink:[/quote]
You need to relax at the Rep Meet Trev; just say you're ok for March and I shall start the ball rolling :-* :-*[/quote]

We are up for march Dani looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to relax at the Rep Meet Trev; just say you're ok for March and I shall start the ball rolling :-* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> We are up for march Dani looking forward to it
Click to expand...

Mega! 8) 
I've now posted on the Xmas Rep Do thread


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257476


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257481


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257480


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257481


----------



## trev

Cheers Dani


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257480


Cheers Andy


----------



## fishface

And another viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257495


----------



## trev

Cheers fella


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=257518


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=257605


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257841
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257840


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=257998


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## phope

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=64351


----------



## Ikon66

phope said:


> User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=64351


 [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Morning Trev, how are you doing?

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258070


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=258089


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258099


----------



## trev

davelincs said:


> Morning Trev, how are you doing?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258070


Morning Dave one of the other guys beat me to them this morning  cheers mate


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=258128


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258236


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258236


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258294


----------



## John-H

Thanks


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258406

I pressed the 'Report this Post' button at the bottom of the post as well. Which is the preferred method, pressing the button or placing a message here?


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258482
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258465
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258466
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258467
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258468
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258469
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258470
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258471
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258472
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258473
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258474
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258475
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258476
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258477
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258478
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258479
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258480
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258481


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258463
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258464
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258462

morning Trev


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258426


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=258495
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258491
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258492
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258493
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258494


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258491
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258483
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258484
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258485
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258486
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258487
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258488
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258489
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258490


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258741
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258743


----------



## John-H

Thanks Brian - Trev got one and I got the other


----------



## trev

Cheers Brian  :lol: I wondered where the other one disappeared to John


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=258756


----------



## trev

Cheers Brian  he sneaked through when I was deleting other spammers on the new user list


----------



## phope

User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=65286
User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=65280
User - memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=65279


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## phope

User- memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=65304


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258908


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=258907


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=258904
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258908
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258909
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258911
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258912


----------



## Ikon66

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=258930


----------



## T3RBO

Mad influx there :x


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258961
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258976
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258975
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258974
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258973
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258972
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258971
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258970
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258969
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258968
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258967
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258966
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258965
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258964
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258963
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258962


----------



## trev

Cheers for all your help Dave much appreciated  some mod's been up early today :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=259115


----------



## John-H

Just to let you know, Jae has upgraded the forum sortware, so hopefully this will close the door to the spam. Keep an eye out for any more coming though and thanks for keeping us all allerted about the recent spam posts.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Wallsendmag

Seems to have worked well apart form this user pozcyseo


----------



## trev

Cheers Andrew am working on 3G and it takes ages to download got them in the end


----------



## Wallsendmag

And another calliennatagto


----------



## Wallsendmag

AliejoilE


----------



## Wallsendmag

EcoseMopE


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag

mejdawdkrg


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=259899


----------



## Stueyturn

Sorry, Already flagged above.


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## Wallsendmag

marleroker


----------



## T3RBO

Deleted that one 5 times today... gone again


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&p=2214198#p2214198


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=260025


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260027


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260026


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&p=2214564#p2214564

Just noticed that looks like a strange 'Topic' number :?


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&p=2215205#p2215205


----------



## Adam-tt

What's with all the spam that's been on here the last few weeks :-/


----------



## trev

adam-tt said:


> What's with all the spam that's been on here the last few weeks :-/


You've only seen half of it fella  getting sorted now


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260629


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=260663

and more of the same elsewhere


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260747


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## davelincs

member EffikeBlemiet


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=259374 second post on this thread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=259083&start=15 first post on second page


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=241515 8th post


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=255850 3rd post 
Also the first 3 sponsors in the sponsors section


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=260765


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260895

Which is the preferred way of reporting spam, here or by clicking the 'report post' button ?


----------



## T3RBO

Here thanks


----------



## YoungOldUn

Okey Dokey then here's another one viewtopic.php?f=10&p=2218880#p2218880


----------



## John-H

Thanks. To be honest it's probably a bit easier to specifically find spam on this thread as when a post is reported it could be for a number of other reasons. We get notifications for replies to this thread too whereas we need to go looking for reported posts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260980


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Latest post on this thread is spam viewtopic.php?f=1&t=241515


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261103


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261253 spam


----------



## Nem

Gazzer said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261253 spam


Cheers!

Can I just say again tho, please don't post a reply to the spam posts as it makes it harder for us to remove them. If you can just post the link on here and we'll do the rest.

Thanks


----------



## Gazzer

Nem said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261253 spam
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Can I just say again tho, please don't post a reply to the spam posts as it makes it harder for us to remove them. If you can just post the link on here and we'll do the rest.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

okies sozzzzzzz


----------



## John-H

Yes, it might be tempting to tell the spammer to get lost but it's unlikely to be seen by them. Most spammers register with an automatic process across many forums and even if a human gets involved to actually post spam across the boards once the account has been created, they will never be around to view any replies - their return emails are false and all they are interested in is getting website links displayed in as many places as possible. It's a constant battle.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261337


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261511 spam


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=261512


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=261531


----------



## trev

Cheer guys


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261576


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=261577


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261579


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261592


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261620


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261632


----------



## trev

Cheers Andy


----------



## Gone

Second post on this otherwise harmless thread looks a bit suspect

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=261555


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks.


----------



## brittan

User: baumeolemr

posts tagged onto various other legitimate threads.


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261810


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=261810


----------



## trev

Cheers guys


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=262312


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=262319


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=262347&sid=c68bd977d5b2da8264102c53f3955


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=262357


----------



## trev

Cheers guys


----------



## davelincs

another one for you trev, how are you doing

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=262371


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave  am doing ok mate and you ?


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=262463


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=262663


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## phope

User ID memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=66942


----------



## olivarrr

BellaDilga38 is trying to sell me cruises and hip replacements in my thread D= I'm only 22!

Ta 

Damn, phope beat me to it


----------



## trev

Cheers guys  Peter might need that link he's on a skiing holiday just now :lol:


----------



## John-H

I took out someone this morning who had spammed about 30 long posts all over the place :evil:


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=263525


----------



## trev

Cheers Dave  your an early bird this morning :lol:


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=264186


----------



## John-H

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279751

Two posts each have a link to another product in.


----------



## fishface

All posts by this joker memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68892


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?p=2341536#p2341536


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=287439


----------



## fishface

Another new spammer memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=70338


----------



## John-H

fishface said:


> Another new spammer memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=70338


I checked the username and email with the Stop Forum Spam database and the user isn't listed. The only thing I can see is the post about mobile phone unlocking starting "Dear friend" but perhaps he's just being friendly. Mobile phone unlocking itself isn't illegal and he's only posted the link once.


----------



## fishface

Fair point, dear friend always looks suspiciously like a spammer to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=291888

This one has turned up a number of times, always as post No 1.


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=292223&view=unread#unread
Keeps popping up, strangely with what looks like the same thread number.


----------



## brittan

Need to say adios to this one

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=70559


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=292667

Changed user name now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=293052


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=293168&view=unread#unread

persistent little sod.


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=293189&view=unread#unread

Getting bored with the twonk now.


----------



## Ikon66

brittan said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=293189&view=unread#unread
> 
> Getting bored with the twonk now.


Thanks have requested ip block :x


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=293260


----------



## Ikon66

brittan said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=293260


Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=305839

Does the forum need this sponsor ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=308920


----------



## phope

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=308958


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=308958


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=3&p=2454202#p2454202


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=309132


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=45&t=309133


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=309431


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=309474


----------



## YoungOldUn

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=309720


----------



## YoungOldUn

This guy is going for gold 

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=309721


----------



## YoungOldUn

And he has won it

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=309718

Made 3 post all very similar


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=309722


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=309720


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=309761

Well, maybe not spam but FFS don't let this join TTOC. Why not banned already?


----------



## MR TEE

brittan said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=309761
> 
> Well, maybe not spam but FFS don't let *this* join TTOC. Why not banned already?


*this!!!*

mAN!! jUST COS IMA DISLEXICS YOU GONNA HATE ON ME AN CALL ME A THIS!!


----------



## YoungOldUn

brittan said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=309761
> 
> Well, maybe not spam but FFS don't let this join TTOC. Why not banned already?


Totally agree


----------



## YoungOldUn

And another from kkafas88

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=309719&p=2457152#p2457152


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=298249


----------



## conlechi

search.php?author_id=72879&sr=posts

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=309720


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=310289


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=310374

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=310375

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=310380


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=310544

Mark


----------



## brittan

Commercial advertising?

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=310971&view=unread#unread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=311098


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=68&t=311103


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=311257


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=63&t=311430

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=311426

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=311427
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=311428
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=311429


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - all deleted and blocked


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=311657


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=312075


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=312086
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=312082
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=312083
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=312085


----------



## Trouble4

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=312083

in Rockford sponsor


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=65&t=312238


----------



## RazMan

viewtopic.php?f=65&t=312238


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=312383


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - swatted [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## davelincs

John-H said:


> Thanks Dave - swatted [smiley=smash.gif]


Good man


----------



## RazMan

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=312394
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=312396
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=312398
viewtopic.php?f=69&t=312399
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=312400


----------



## Gone

Don't know if razman posted this
viewtopic.php?f=62&t=312395
but there's another one in Sky Ins. forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=312394


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=312433


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=312435


----------



## Ikon66

Cheers dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=312543


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=312805
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=312803
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=312804


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=65&t=312944

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=312943


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=313024


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=313025


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, Thanks, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=313064

Here's another one for you Hoggy/ikon 8)


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## davelincs

Morning, Hoggy, Ikon, John, or Trev, here's some spam for you

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=313190


----------



## Hjtt

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=313204
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=313205&p=2476994#p2476994
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=313203&p=2476992#p2476992

spam


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=313204


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=313318

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=313317


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=313317


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Gaz, Spammers removed.
Thanks, Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Spammer
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=73489


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=70&t=313775
viewtopic.php?f=70&t=313774


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=313885


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=63&t=313935
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=313933
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=313934


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=313936


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=314058


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314083


----------



## Gone

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314083


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Goneape, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=314171


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=314179


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314271


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=314346
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=314345
viewtopic.php?f=65&t=314344


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=314341

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=314340


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=314351

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=314350


----------



## SalsredTT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314359


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314358

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314360


----------



## SalsredTT

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=314360


----------



## SalsredTT

OOps sorry Dave - same thread.

Thought you had gone!


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314367

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314366

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314365


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314337


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=314340


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=314339


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=45&t=314372


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=45&t=314371


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=314370


----------



## Hoggy

Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Trouble4

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=314433


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=314442


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=314440


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=314441


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=314436
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314430
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314431
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314432
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314433
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314434
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=314435


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks all, it's getting worse again :?


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=314429


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=314445


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=66&t=314445
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=314446
viewtopic.php?f=63&t=314447
viewtopic.php?f=63&t=314448


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=314429 expect dave beat me to it...........but here ya go


----------



## RazMan

viewtopic.php?f=63&t=314447


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314476


----------



## brittan

and

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=314475


----------



## brittan

and

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=314482&view=unread#unread


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=314475


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=314475


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=314479


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314480


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314476


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314477

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314478

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314479

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314480

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314481

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314482

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314483


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=314490

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=314489

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=314488

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=314491


----------



## Phage

search.php?author_id=73604&sr=posts


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314488


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=314477


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314480


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314480


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=314479


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=314475


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314509


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=314508


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=314510


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=314508


----------



## SalsredTT

viewtopic.php?f=65&t=314521


----------



## SalsredTT

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=314520


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=314479 spam spam spam spam spam..........hums spam some more.....dum de dum................S......P......A......M


----------



## John-H

Thanks Gaz - that took out a few


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> Thanks Gaz - that took out a few


poor old Dave is having to get up half an hour earlier each day now just to report the amount John.....lol


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=314625


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=314621


----------



## Phage

What's the IP of these bots ? Worth banning an IP range ?


----------



## John-H

The lase few I've deleted and blocked have been from completely different IPs - they are known spammers but some with only a few reports from other forums so they are quite fresh. We are working on it. Thanks for helping us out


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=314678


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=64&t=314730

viewtopic.php?f=64&t=314729


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314877


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=314876


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=314874


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=65&t=314873


----------



## Guest

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=314987
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=314988


----------



## Ikon66

Gone, thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=315057


----------



## Hjtt

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=315057

there you go another 1


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=68&t=315075


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=315102


----------



## SalsredTT

viewtopic.php?f=8&p=2489479#p2489479


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=315217


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=315803


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=316413


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=317771


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=317790


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=317790


----------



## John-H

What is it about bathrooms? :lol: Thanks guys - they were known spammers but recent - probably got a new marketing boss :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=317941


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=318576


----------



## John-H

More bathrooms - there's a pattern emerging ...


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=319245


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=319483


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=319483


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=319623


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs

Evening John 
member
1l4k6y4d8 , is posting on existing threads


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, "1l4k6y4d8" removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=320365

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=320364
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=320363

Morning John, Hoggy or whoever gats to it first


----------



## Hoggy

Thanks Dave, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=320518

Morning Hoggy


----------



## John-H

Bloomin Kitchens again! Morning Dave - I think we need to cook something up for them :wink:


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321107

Morning whoever gets to it first


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=321108


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=321110
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=321109


----------



## John-H

Morning Dave, Thanks for that lot - different than the last lot - one was from China and a prolific spammer. Now blocked :wink:


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=321688


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=321700


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=321700


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322383


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322383


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322259


----------



## fishface

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=322495


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=322610


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - kitchens again! They are resourceful but we can be too :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Something different this time, John

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=322820


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=322820


----------



## John-H

Wasn't quick enough for that one Dave - got Andy's thou  gh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

John-H said:


> Wasn't quick enough for that one Dave - got Andy's thou  gh


viewtopic.php?f=29&t=322841
Well here's another one John


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Yellow, Spammer removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Darn it - beaten to it by the Hogmeister :wink:


----------



## RazMan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=322942


----------



## John-H

Ta muchley


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=323482


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=323482


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=323918. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328426 not sure if this is spam tbh :?


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328426


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=329417


----------



## Phage

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=330077


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think this could be spam viewtopic.php?f=29&t=330446


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=331571
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331567
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331568
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331569
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331570


----------



## conlechi

Lots of spam

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331567


----------



## Ikon66

Cheers chaps


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=331682


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=332644


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=332770


----------



## conlechi

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=75983


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=333589


----------



## davelincs

Not sure if this is spam or not

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=334147


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - he was on the spamlist.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=334727


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334726


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## brittan

Spammer?

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=76305

Certainly some strange posts!


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=338713


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - you're a gent


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=342465


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=342457


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=342473


----------



## Ikon66

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=349073


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=353041


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not sure if this needs reporting only 3 posts and advertising in the mk2 section


----------



## John-H

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not sure if this needs reporting only 3 posts and advertising in the mk2 section


Give us a clue Andy :wink:


----------



## Ikon66

I got one, maybe hoggy got the others?


----------



## John-H

I'm always too slow


----------



## conlechi

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=384138


----------



## conlechi

Odd one
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=385769


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Second post viewtopic.php?f=11&t=385642


----------



## John-H

Hey, I got that one! Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not spam but trying to dodge the selling rules viewtopic.php?f=2&t=386153


----------



## Stueyturn

viewtopic.php?t=161580

Kat3eWhit spamming various threads.


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=396225


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=415433 looks like spam to me


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=415433 looks like spam to me


Hi, looks like 1st post advertising so post deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=217651&p=3166697#p3166697

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=273653


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dani


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=444162


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=452370


----------



## Jenny H

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=452690


----------



## brittan

Recent posts by memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=91426


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=471121&view=unread#unread

Not sure that anyone wants any pron on here.


----------



## NaughTTy

and another:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=471161


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=471121


----------



## Ikon66

Been a busy day. Deleted about 30+ posts this am and more tonight :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=471618


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=472137


----------



## SalsredTT

I did that one too - assumed it was spam.


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=472785


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=473554


----------



## brittan

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=92778


----------



## Ikon66

On it thanks, it's a nightmare at present :x


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=473802


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=472521&p=3330442#p3330442


----------



## Callum-TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&p=3330426#p3330426


----------



## Callum-TT

search.php?author_id=92273&sr=posts

Basically all the posts made by this account.


----------



## brittan

And this one

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=92369


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=475442


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=475450


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=475434


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=285892&start=435

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=336731&start=135

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=471729

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=469113

There are probably more still


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I have deactivated the Poster Acc & quarantined others so that Admin can investigate. Some links now go to Thread the Spammer had posted in.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=483689

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=468890

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=455929


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dani - a prolific spammer!


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=484689


----------



## John-H

Thanks Brian.


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=487802


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=487802

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=487810

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=487826


----------



## John-H

Thanks Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not exactly spam but viewtopic.php?f=29&t=495577


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=504810, not sure about this post


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=511785


----------



## YELLOW_TT

There post on this link viewtopic.php?f=2&t=531017


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=544890


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=544890


----------



## conlechi

Spam 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545194


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545194


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545194


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=548130


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave - another kitchen spammer gone


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=549194, it must be the time of year , kitchens again


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave. What is it with these Kitchen spammers? There was another one hiding in the wings that hadn't posted yet too. They use disposable emails so there's another provider blocked :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

3rd to last post viewtopic.php?f=8&t=79887


----------



## brittan

Kitchen time:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=556697


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks like spam. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=558105


----------



## brittan

kitchen: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=561425


----------



## brittan

more kitchen: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=567881


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Weird one this :lol: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=576217


----------



## John-H

A new spammer - not previously reported anywhere but searching Google revealed umpteen registrations across multiple forums over the weekend - some with the same post :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=578177


----------



## brittan

Mmmmm, kitchens: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=585785


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=586921


----------



## brian1978

I could be wrong, but I'm guessing spam, seems odd first post.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=586977&p=3978833#p3978833


----------



## conlechi

Kitchens viewtopic.php?f=2&t=586921


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=586921


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=592177


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave.


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## conlechi

Spam search.php?author_id=109105&sr=posts


----------



## John-H

Thanks Mark.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread viewtopic.php?f=2&t=34777&start=15


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=613857


----------



## conlechi

Kitchens again viewtopic.php?f=2&t=613857


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=616105


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=616105


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=616217


----------



## davelincs

The last post on this thread, phone signal jammers, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=310705


----------



## Ikon66

Got the last three days, cheers all


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=616801


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=623705


----------



## John-H

Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=631849


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=631841


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=633985


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=633993


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=633985


----------



## John-H

Thanks


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=642225


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=647113


----------



## davelincs

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=652690


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=652690


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=653962


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=682761


----------



## John-H

Well spotted Andy - checks out as a known spammer -


----------



## brittan

This thread: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=695113

post Posted: Thu Jul 03, 2014 9:12 am by forum name *Bodger*


----------



## TTFAdmin

brittan said:


> This thread: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=695113
> 
> post Posted: Thu Jul 03, 2014 9:12 am by forum name *Bodger*


I don't see anything in that thread, did anyone get it already?

KN Community Support


----------



## Hoggy

TTFAdmin said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=695113
> 
> post Posted: Thu Jul 03, 2014 9:12 am by forum name *Bodger*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in that thread, did anyone get it already?
> 
> KN Community Support
Click to expand...

Hi, Much Too slow if Hoggys about. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Mr Trigger on the case :lol: Not a recognised spammer by IP, email or username on Stop Forum Spam database. Post was a little odd, mentioned Haldex but degenerated into talking about acrobatic turns. RC-helicopter link in Sig strip was a bit of a give away. I was waiting to see what developed, for amusement purposes only you understand but Hoggy's been too efficient again :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Does this count as spam ?

As it's a complete waste of a thread... (As most new threads on here nowadays  )

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=695617


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> Mr Trigger on the case :lol: Not a recognised spammer by IP, email or username on Stop Forum Spam database. Post was a little odd, mentioned Haldex but degenerated into talking about acrobatic turns. RC-helicopter link in Sig strip was a bit of a give away. I was waiting to see what developed, for amusement purposes only you understand but Hoggy's been too efficient again :lol:


Hi, Bodgers post deleted at 1331 hrs.  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

tonksy26 said:


> Does this count as spam ?
> 
> As it's a complete waste of a thread... (As most new threads on here nowadays  )
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=695617


No, you are just a terrible wag you leg puller. This is a serious spam thread so I must shut up so as not to encourage frivolity :wink:

Anyone seen any kitchens for sale?


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=698617


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=336731

Last post by aileenn


----------



## YELLOW_TT

3rd post on this thread is spam 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=684905


----------



## John-H

Thanks guys


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=713569


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks Brian


----------



## mullum

... Posted in error


----------



## conlechi

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=131897


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=131897


Hi, Post deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=759721


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

More here John 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=760361


----------



## conlechi

Spammer 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=132457


----------



## conlechi

More viewtopic.php?f=2&t=760714


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=760714


----------



## brittan

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=761401


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=761401


----------



## jamman

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=761865


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=766673


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=766681


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 2 spam posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=767873


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=774089

SPAM!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Spammer viewtopic.php?f=2&t=775993


----------



## Hoggy

Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Weight loss viewtopic.php?f=2&t=780418


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=781090


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=782602


----------



## John-H

He gone


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=784017&p=4955937#p4955937


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=784065 Looks like spam to me


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like spam to me


Hi Yellow, I had my suspicions earlier on, so have quarantined for now.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Spammer 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=787313


----------



## John-H

Thanks Mark


----------



## conlechi

John-H said:


> Thanks Mark


they are at it again John :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=787489


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=787489


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=788033


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=796881


----------



## conlechi

Spam viewtopic.php?f=2&t=796881


----------



## brian1978

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=803177&p=5042713#p5042713


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=803169


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=803177


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=803161


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=803161


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=803177


----------



## A3DFU

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=803169


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=815393


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=831609


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=836873


----------



## John-H

Ta Andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146594


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=672162


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=847753


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=849914


----------



## mullum

viewtopic.php?t=257444#p5226442


----------



## John-H

Thanks Stephen, just spotted him myself :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=850258


----------



## John-H

Thanks Kurt


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Thanks John seem to be getting more than our fair share recently


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=850450


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=850442


----------



## John-H

Thanks again Kurt. We certainly are being hit with a few more than usual at the moment. There's nothing obvious I can see to link them. Perhaps it's the Christmas rush.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=850458


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy. Again no connection I can see.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=850482


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy - this is getting a bit tedious :?


----------



## John-H

Ok I just tried something - see if that stops them for a while


----------



## Ikon66

i cleared about 3/4 this afternoon :?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Sorry heres another 
viewtopic.php?t=850546


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=850578


----------



## John-H

blackpoolfc said:


> Sorry heres another
> viewtopic.php?t=850546


He registered before I made a tweak to the system - see if we get any new registrant spammers in the next 24 hours to find out of it's worked.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=104411


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Removed post.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

I removed about 30 registrants last night - all queued up ready to strike and all registered from earlier on 14th. Hopefully that's headed them off. Let me know the usernames of any more so I can see if the countermeasures have worked. Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=851762


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=851754


----------



## Hoggy

Spam removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

viewtopic.php?t=869841


----------



## Ikon66

Done, thanks


----------



## conlechi

Spam 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=871417


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Removed Spam.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882985


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Is it just me of is this looking very much like an advert 
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=947969


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> Is it just me of is this looking very much like an advert
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=947969


Hi, More than likely, will give benefit of doubt for now.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Scheduled out this guys posts more or less spamming the forum with his qS for sale 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=67414


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Yellow, Removed 1 post earlier on, but didn't realise there were so many. Deleted those, will look out for any more from that poster, before removing poster.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

I think he just doesn't know the rules :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Spammer 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1028698


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Spammer
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1028698


Hi, All removed.Thanks
Hoggy.


----------



## cherie

A subtle spammer: memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=169657

Odd replies, and a hidden link each one - the blue line.


----------



## John-H

Thanks Cherue - that was a subtle one but hewas in the StopForumSpam database so has been removed


----------



## cherie

No problem, you get to know the warning signs after a while. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1065217


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## Nmartin

Just a nice topic.housse protection samsung galaxy note 4 coque samsung galaxy note 4


----------



## cherie

Nmartin said:


> Just a nice topic.


Oh the irony, an apparent spammer posting himself in the report spam thread! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

First post is spam 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=65540&p=6289401#p6289401


----------



## John-H

Not this time - but thanks for the heads up


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1122017


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Yellow, Thanks. Deleted spam.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Spam viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1166993


----------



## John-H

Thanks Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1312329


----------



## John-H

Ta.


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> Ta.


Hi, I had just PM'd the poster & was about to remove post, but you beat me to it.One minute it was there next minute gone,  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

What poster? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1389082


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1410425


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy. His presence has just shrunk :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1410794


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1410794


Hi, I've removed Acc. 3 rubbish posts.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1410866 And another one


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1410866 And another one


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1417233


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1417233


Hi, Deactivated 3 spammer Accs so far today.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Like busses you don't see any then 3 come along at once :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1417233
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Deactivated 3 spammer Accs so far today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I did one who'd posted six times during the night :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1422017


----------



## John-H

Thanks. Already sorted it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1426889


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1426905


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1426897


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1428049


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1428081


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy. There seen to be a lot of these sport streaming people about :roll:


----------



## berniethebolt

viewtopic.php?t=1431905#p7617441


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewforum.php?f=8


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1433401


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1433313


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1433321


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1433385


----------



## John-H

Thanks guys all removed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1435369


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1439481


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1439529


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1439529


Hi, Thanks. They just won't give up.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1444065


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on this thread by ton345 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1442505


----------



## John-H

YELLOW_TT said:


> Last post on this thread by ton345
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1442505


Done. That was sneaky and a believable looking post too - apart from the link added to the quote and the poster's address being listed as a spam source :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1453665


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thanks, Acc deactivated.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1523946


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last post on here viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1523249


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1533033


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1537249


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1537257


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1537265


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1537265


Hi, All posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy.


----------



## 3TT3

Im turning japanese, I really think so ..
Are all these recent chinese/japanese spam posts coming from different isp addys ?
Im not even viewing them , dont know whats in em .


----------



## John-H

Where?


----------



## 3TT3

This is whats left of one,cos it got a reply 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1559026 ,but for a couple of days now there have been posts ,10 or 12 of them in mk1 and mk2 forum early in the morning .
I was just wondering was it a spam attack using different addresses ?


----------



## TTFAdmin

Typically, that is spam - yes. As the link provided within that thread, please don't reply to them but rather use the 'Report this post' tool within the post options and the mods/admins will take care of it.

Thank you, 
Natalie


----------



## 3TT3

yeh had a fair idea of what it was, I was more concerned with why it was recurring.
Random isp/ghost server generator/ whatever.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hey there

Yes, they do typically use proxies to get through IP bans on site. Unfortunately, we can't block ALL IPs from outside of, say, the UK, as some members do come from other areas, and some like to check in on vacation. So it's kind of like playing whack-a-mole! And we appreciate you all reporting them so they can be taken care of 

Dayle


----------



## conlechi

Spam
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1570466


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Spam
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1570466


Hi, All removed & Acc deactivated.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Back again ! viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1571482


----------



## John-H

Thanks Mark


----------



## conlechi

A few more over night :roll: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1572946


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marc, All gone.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Persistent spammers back again ! viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1576362


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mark, Thanks, all removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Thanks, all removed.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ross_cj250

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1577890

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hoggy

ross_cj250 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1577890
> 
> Regards
> Ross


Hi Ross, Thanks, all removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1580225


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1580225


Hi, Removed. I had my doubts about the 1st post.
Thanks, Hoggy.


----------



## Aquanaut

I noticed the word 'Audi' within my signature block was in bold and when I hovered on it there was a URL attached -

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=audi

Have deleted and re-inserted as this was *not* set by me......................


----------



## John-H

Aquanaut said:


> I noticed the word 'Audi' within my signature block was in bold and when I hovered on it there was a URL attached -
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=audi
> 
> Have deleted and re-inserted as this was *not* set by me......................


That may happen if you are not logged on. It shouldn't happen if you are logged on.


----------



## DC240S

I can't click on any thread in the mk1 section without an immovable pop up/divert to claiming a free iPhone 7??

Any idea please?


----------



## John-H

DC240S said:


> I can't click on any thread in the mk1 section without an immovable pop up/divert to claiming a free iPhone 7??
> 
> Any idea please?


If this only happens when on this site and you are sure it doesn't happen when visiting other sites, then as nobody else has reported the issue then this is likely to be a rogue advertiser coming through the Google ads banner. This will likely get reported to Google and the advertiser removed or their website fixed.

Some suggestions:

(1) If you can take a screenshot that includes the Google ad banner (that's the one at the bottom of the screen - not the forum sponsor one at the top) at the moment the pop up first appears and importantly before you have refreshed the page or navigated away (as the banner will change but the pop up may stay) then that should be the ad that was doing it. If you let us know this then we can report this to Google.

(2) Google target you with ads according to your browsing profile. That's likely why only you are reportng this. So that depends on other websites you've visited and products you've looked at etc. You can change your advertising preferences through the Google home page so the ads being served to you become randomised again. That will likely avoid your problem. Deleting cookies has a similar effect but may lose your website preferences and require you to log on again etc. The problem will be dealt with by Google as such practices are against their rules, so the problem may have gone away by the time you read this.

(3) Use an ad blocker. Some come built into browsers. UC browser has one that you can turn on and off easily.


----------



## ross_cj250

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1602242

Regard
Ross


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1602242


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thought it had to be, so removed it now. 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1604130


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1606537


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last few on here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=882433&start=1125


----------



## John-H

Thanks got them


----------



## SamDorey

Not sure if it's spam but I'm not clicking that link :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1607081


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1607081


----------



## John-H

Thank you both


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1609082


----------



## SamDorey

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1609130


----------



## ross_cj250

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1611250

Regards
Ross


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1616785


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1491106 Last post on here


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## YELLOW_TT

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1642546


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thanks, 4th Acc deactivated today.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1716778


----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1716770


----------



## Ikon66




----------



## YELLOW_TT

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1796346


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Same poster as above: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1796354&p=8878842#p8878842


----------



## Ikon66

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ross_cj250

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1827394

Regards
Ross


----------



## conlechi

Spammer :evil: 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 87f478750b


----------



## Ikon66

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870707


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870669


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, All removed & Acc deactivated. Got rid of a few this AM as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Spam 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870815


----------



## conlechi

More spam 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870811


----------



## Ikon66

Busy morning for the spammers :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes there were a few around midnight & just removed another.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Thanks guys. We've taken some action which should help. If not we can take some more :wink:


----------



## barry_m2

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870899


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

New member Jonestony's posted three times, and each post contains a hyperlink to an outside website - he's basically spamming.


----------



## Ikon66

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## E.L.Wisty

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1871055


----------



## John-H

Thanks, that was helpful. User deleted


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1871253


----------



## Ikon66

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## E.L.Wisty

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1871385 looks like spam too...


----------



## Ikon66

Ikon66 said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H

These latest might be from accounts registered before the spam security countermeasures were changed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1881275


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy.


----------



## ross_cj250

Hi Mods, I'm not sure if this is classed as spam or not...in my post in this thread

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1886691&start=15

where I have typed 'MK 2' it seems to have become a link to this site

https://www.leoofficesupplies.co.uk...rm=CF379A&utm_content=HP?utm_source=Connexity

...but if I open the same page in from the hyperlink I've inserted in this message, there is no link and it displays as normal. I'm not very technical and don't understand what has happened here and if it's a problem with my PC or the site. Hopefully someone can make sense of it, if not let me know if you need more info'.

Regards
Ross

*edit...I've just noticed, I only see this link if I'm NOT logged in to the site, if I'm logged in it's not there...is that relevant?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If not logged in you will get odd adverts.
Hoggy.


----------



## ross_cj250

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1903259

Currently the last post in this thread, from 'ellenroberts944'


----------



## Hoggy

ross_cj250 said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1903259
> 
> Currently the last post in this thread, from 'ellenroberts944'


Hi, Removed.
Thanks, Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1576386


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1576386


Hi, Thanks, post deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## E.L.Wisty

Not saying this is definitely spam... but poster has joined the forum specifically to post this? Smells like spam. I didn't want to visit the link in case it's dodgy, though it's probably commercial spam. (Who knows it may even be a good product!). I'll let you good folk decide!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32358&view=unread#unread (last post)


----------



## Hoggy

E.L.Wisty said:


> Not saying this is definitely spam... but poster has joined the forum specifically to post this? Smells like spam. I didn't want to visit the link in case it's dodgy, though it's probably commercial spam. (Who knows it may even be a good product!). I'll let you good folk decide!


Hi, I have deleted post. It was a long ramble about paying $37 for a digital download to stop a cat peeing out of it's box. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 18&t=52368


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=52368


Hi, I've removed 2.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=2400


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Yellow, thanks, removed & deactivated, as it's not the first.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1933431


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Last Post
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1700250


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> Last Post
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1700250


Thanks, all gone & Acc deactivated.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=301428


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=301428


Hi Yellow, Thanks all gone & if there are any more links I will remove all posts.
I will do another check on this poster.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=301428
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Yellow, Thanks all gone & if there are any more links I will remove all posts.
> I will do another check on this poster.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&start=15


----------



## John-H

Well spotted I got that one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... =8&t=62280
Last post


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62280
> Last post


Thanks, Posr deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1987865


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6&start=15


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=331066&start=15


Thanks, post removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977505


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thanks, post removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977505


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1977505


Hi, Thanks, posts & Acc removed
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2004929


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1184993


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## conlechi

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2008133


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2008133


Hi Mark, Thanks, posts removed & Acc deactivated.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2008139
No idea what it says but I take a guess it's spam :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2008139
> No idea what it says but I take a guess it's spam :lol: :lol:


Thanks Andrew, Posts removed & Acc deactivated.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB




----------



## John-H

Thanks Stuart. Spammer deleted along with posts. This is the retort spam thread by the way so the mods can pick it up


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2009715


----------



## Ikon66

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2009715


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2009917


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2009917


Hi, Thanks, I left it as I was waiting for another post with a website link. Will monitor the username. Post deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2009927


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2009927


Hi, Thanks, Posts removed & Acc deactivated.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2011455


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2011455


Hi, Thanks, all posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&start=15


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Audi TT Forum


A forum community dedicated to Audi TT owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin

*How To Report a Post*

Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the time stamp. Select Report from the drop-down.








Add your reason for the report to the popup and click Report when you are done.


----------

